# All Israeli soldiers get this booklet and are obliged to carry and follow it



## browsing deer (Jul 24, 2015)

Neat video showing the IDF's standards of behavior.  Showing what is expected, and what is forbidden.
 The guy doing this is a christian israeli, not Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooish.  So if you hate Jooooooooooooooos, you can believe this guy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2015)

Good OP.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 24, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> Neat video showing the IDF's standards of behavior.  Showing what is expected, and what is forbidden.
> The guy doing this is a christian israeli, not Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooish.  So if you hate Jooooooooooooooos, you can believe this guy.



Applause.


----------



## fanger (Jul 24, 2015)

*Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl*

*An
Israeli army officer who fired the entire magazine of his automatic rifle into a 13-year-old Palestinian girl and then said he would have done the same even if she had been three years old was acquitted on all charges by a military court yesterday.

The soldier, who has only been identified as "Captain R", was charged with relatively minor offences for the killing of Iman al-Hams who was shot 17 times as she ventured near an Israeli army post near Rafah refugee camp in Gaza a year ago.

The manner of Iman's killing, and the revelation of a tape recording in which the captain is warned that she was just a child who was "scared to death", made the shooting one of the most controversial since the Palestinian intifada erupted five years ago even though hundreds of other children have also died.

After the verdict, Iman's father, Samir al-Hams, said the army never intended to hold the soldier accountable.

"They did not charge him with Iman's murder, only with small offences, and now they say he is innocent of those even though he shot my daughter so many times," he said. "This was the cold-blooded murder of a girl. The soldier murdered her once and the court has murdered her again. What is the message? They are telling their soldiers to kill Palestinian children."

The military court cleared the soldier of illegal use of his weapon, conduct unbecoming an officer and perverting the course of justice by asking soldiers under his command to alter their accounts of the incident.

Capt R's lawyers argued that the "confirmation of the kill" after a suspect is shot was a standard Israeli military practice to eliminate terrorist threats.

Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl World news The Guardian*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 24, 2015)

Perhaps if the "Palestinians" would stop raining missiles on Israel periodically and sending suicides to blow them up, there would be a little less tension overall.


----------



## browsing deer (Jul 24, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Perhaps if the "Palestinians" would stop raining missiles on Israel periodically and sending suicides to blow them up, there would be a little less tension overall.


You think?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 24, 2015)

fanger said:


> *Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl*
> 
> *An*
> *Israeli army officer who fired the entire magazine of his automatic rifle into a 13-year-old Palestinian girl and then said he would have done the same even if she had been three years old was acquitted on all charges by a military court yesterday.*
> ...



*An unfortunate accident caused by a girl getting close to an army outpost.  She was mistaken as terrorist trying to ambush the soldiers.  Very different than Palestinian animals blowing up school buses filled with kids intentionally.   *


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 24, 2015)

Gawd, I love that shield move.


----------



## fanger (Jul 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > *Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl*
> ...


He accidentally emptied the whole magazine into a child on the floor in front of him? such morals


----------



## Roudy (Jul 25, 2015)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Read your own article dufus.  It was an army post and the girl was mistaken as a terrorist trying to ambush them.  Like I said very different than Paliscumians targeting school children and restaurants.


----------



## fanger (Jul 25, 2015)

Once the 13 year old had been shot and unable to move, the threat had been removed, to then walk up to her and empty the magazine into her a close rage is a war crime, but israel always defends its war criminals, for now (by the way she was on her way to school) is that in the rules of engagement?


----------



## fanger (Jul 25, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Gawd, I love that shield move.


Roudy loves Gladiator movies and male wrestling


----------



## Roudy (Jul 25, 2015)

fanger said:


> Once the 13 year old had been shot and unable to move, the threat had been removed, to then walk up to her and empty the magazine into her a close rage is a war crime, but israel always defends its war criminals, for now (by the way she was on her way to school) is that in the rules of engagement?



Bullshit. That's not what the article says at all.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 25, 2015)

fanger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Gawd, I love that shield move.
> ...



That would be you, bacheh koony.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 25, 2015)

*"From the watchtower [three-way conversation between watchtower soldier, the operations room in another location, and finally, Captain R, the officer on the ground near watchtower* "It's a little girl. She's running defensively eastward." "Are we talking about a girl under the age of 10?" "A girl about 10, she's behind the embankment, scared to death." "I think that one of the positions took her out." "I and another soldier ... are going in a little nearer, forward, to confirm the kill ... Receive a situation report. We fired and killed her ... I also confirmed the kill. Over."

*From the operations room* "Are we talking about a girl under the age of 10?"

*Watchtower* "A girl about 10, she's behind the embankment, scared to death."

A few minutes later, Iman is shot from one of the army posts

*Watchtower* "I think that one of the positions took her out."

*Captain R* "I and another soldier ... are going in a little nearer, forward, to confirm the kill ... Receive a situation report. We fired and killed her ... I also confirmed the kill. Over."

*Capt R* then "clarifies" why he killed Iman

"This is commander. Anything that's mobile, that moves in the zone, even if it's a three-year-old, needs to be killed. Over."

What a wonderful army.

Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl World news The Guardian


----------



## Roudy (Jul 25, 2015)

She was mistaken as a suicide bomber.  Her age and gender are irrelevant considering depraved Palestinians use little boys and girls as suicide bombers.  She should not have been so close to the security zone of an army outpost.

There's your Palestinian army:


----------



## Roudy (Jul 25, 2015)

MonkeyNazi's army of Palestinian walking dead zombies.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 25, 2015)

These are the animals Israel has to deal with.

*A Palestinian hero - Suicide terrorist's accomplice in attack killing 15 - PMW Bulletins*
*A Palestinian hero in the media 
- The woman who aided suicide terrorist 
who attacked the Sbarro restaurant and killed 15*

Since Israel agreed to release 1,027 Palestinian prisoners from Israeli prisons in exchange for Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit last month, Palestinian Media Watch has documented that Palestinian Authority leaders, including Abbas, as well as the official PA media have chosen to glorify some of those terrorists who have committed the most lethal attacks against Israel as well as the kidnapping of Gilad Shalit.

Among the recently released prisoners was Ahlam Tamimi. She is the terrorist who chose the place and led a suicide bomber to the Sbarro pizza restaurant in Jerusalem in August 2001, who murdered 15 people in his attack, 7 of them children.

Tamimi has repeatedly stated that she does not regret her involvement in the terror attack. Since her release, Tamimi has appeared in several interviews, in which she has repeated this. A Jordanian website broadcast an interview with her in which, when she was asked if she would participate in or carry out another terror attack, she responded:

"Of course. I don't regret what happened, absolutely not. That is the path; I give myself for the sake of Allah, to Jihad for Allah. I carried out [my mission] and Allah made me successful: You know the number of victims who were killed. All that was thanks to the success from Allah. Do you expect me to abandon what I did, saying [I regret it]? Regret is something that is out of the question. If time could go backwards, I would carry out what I did, in the same manner."


Hamas' Al-Aqsa TV also did a lengthy interview with Tamimi in which she described the suicide bomber admiringly:

"It's important to say that I was walking with a spiritual person. Next to him, I sensed a sort of divine aura surrounding us."

Hamas' TV also interviewed the parents of the Sbarro suicide bomber. They both expressed their pride and appreciation of Tamimi and how she helped their son become a Martyr:
"We are proud of Ahlam Tamimi even before our son, by Allah. She fulfilled her obligation and made me proud. We thank Allah and Ahlam Tamimi, who brought him [my son] to this high level."



Prior to the prisoners' release, the PA official daily printed a long article describing Tamimi's life as a journalist and her becoming a "fighter" in Hamas' military wing Izz A-Din Al-Qassam Brigades. Among other things, the article described how Tamimi,

"the dreamy student and conscientious journalist turned into a different sort of woman - she began a race against time to participate in carrying out operations (i.e., terror attacks) in West Jerusalem."

This is not the first time that Ahlam Tamimi has been glorified by PA media.

In a response to Israeli TV's rebroadcast of an interview with Tamimi in which she said that she did not regret planning the bombing even though children were killed and that she had chosen the Sbarro pizza shop as a target because it had a large number of customers, PA TV accused Israeli TV of "inciting against the prisoners."


Palestinian Media Watch has documented the policy of the PA to glorify terrorists.

_*The following is the text from the video interview on the Jordanian website ammonnews with Ahlam Tamimi from her parents' home in Jordan following her release:
Interviewer: *How did you take the sentence? [15 life sentences]
*Tamimi:* I'm a Jihad fighter for Allah and a Jihad fighter for Allah is ready for any outcome: either he will die as a Shahid (Martyr), or he will be assassinated, or he will be taken captive; [or] Allah can decree some unknown fate for him - [for instance,] that he will live as a wanted [fugitive].
*Interviewer:* If you could set the clock back, Ahlam, would you carry out, or take part in, a major operation (i.e., terror attack)?
*Tamimi:* Of course. I don't regret what happened, absolutely not. That is the path; I give myself for the sake of Allah, to Jihad for Allah. I carried out [my mission] and Allah made me successful: You know the number of victims who were killed. All that was thanks to the success from Allah. Do you expect me to abandon what I did, saying [I regret it]? Regret is something that is out of the question. If time could go backwards, I would carry out what I did, in the same manner.
*Interviewer: *How would you describe the Israelis?
*Tamimi: *The Israelis are a nation upon which it was decreed that it would be dispersed over the earth. Allah decreed this upon them, but international conspiracies, the Balfour Declaration, gave them the right to something to which they have no right.

[ammonnews.net accessed Nov. 12, 2011]

Click to view

*Excerpt of interview with Ahlam Tamimi on Al-Aqsa TV (Hamas): *
*Tamimi: *You make a big deal about the Sbarro restaurant (bombing) in which 15 Israelis were killed, but my first operation (i.e., terror attack) was at the King George supermarket (in central Jerusalem). I chose the Sbarro restaurant, but I didn't go in with him (i.e., the terrorist). A few days beforehand, I counted the number of people entering the restaurant, a large number of people would enter this restaurant.
*Host:* What did you talk about with the Martyrdom-seeker on the way (to the suicide attack)?
*Tamimi:* It's impossible to describe him with words. We met only on the day of the operation. The [Hamas] brothers changed his entire appearance. He wasn't bearded. He wore jeans and a hat. It's important to say that I was walking with a spiritual person. Next to him, I sensed a sort of divine aura surrounding us. We looked into each other's eyes. I said to him, "There is no God but Allah," and he said, "and Muhammad is Allah's messenger," and he smiled.
*Host: *We interviewed the parents of the heroic Martyrdom-seeker (i.e., the suicide bomber), Izz A-Din Al-Masri, who blew himself up in the Sbarro restaurant in Jerusalem.
*Father of suicide bomber:* We are proud of Ahlam Tamimi even before our son, by Allah. She fulfilled her obligation and made me proud. We thank Allah and Ahlam Tamimi, who brought him [my son] to this high level. 
*Mother of suicide bomber: *My son chose his path and his fate, and we do not regret that. Praise Allah, that is an honor for him. What [higher] level could he have asked for? That is the best level in the eyes of his Lord.
*Tamimi:* I always had an inner conflict whether they were happy with me or not.
*Host: *How did you conduct yourself [in the interrogation]?
*Tamimi: *By Allah, you won't believe it, but I was always smiling. I don't know why my smile always angered them.
*Host:* The judge who sentenced you ordered that you should not be included in any exchange deal.
*Tamimi:* I say to him - you will die in your anger. I was released, and you remain in your defeat.
I hope that you will be defeated, and may Allah add more defeat to you.

[Al-Aqsa (Hamas) TV, Oct. 24, 2011]

Click to view 

*The following is the official PA daily's article on terrorist Ahlam Tamimi the day before her release: *
Headline: "Ahlam Tamimi will not wait 1584 years to be released...!" 
"No one at Bir Zeit University would have believed that Ahlam Tamimi could be a member of a radical, top secret military organization such as the Shahid (Martyr) Izz A-Din Al-Qassam Brigades, the Hamas movement's military wing. Likewise, no one knows what caused Ahlam, a spirited young woman... studying journalism at the university in order to realize her aspirations, to become a fighter, even if she herself has said that it was the occupation which drove the Palestinians to resist it in every way... Ahlam was born on Oct. 20, 1980, in the city of Zarka, in Jordan, to a Palestinian family... She returned to Palestine in order to study journalism and communications at Bir Zeit University. She had only one semester left [to complete] when the Al-Aqsa Intifada (i.e., the Palestinian terror campaign, 2000-2005) broke out, with unprecedented violence in the Palestinian territories, as evidenced in the terrible murder policy of the Ehud Barak and Ariel Sharon government. Ahlam tried to 'fight' the occupation in her way, focusing on a program which she presented on local television broadcast in Ramallah, which covered the occupation's actions. In her journalistic work, Ahlam encountered the harsh reality and the tragic stories brought about by the occupation, and decided to take another big step. At the same time, her friend from the faculty of journalism and communications, Wael Daghlas of the Al-Qassam Brigades, thought that she was suited to join the Brigades... The dreamy student and conscientious journalist turned into a different sort of woman - she began a race against time to participate in carrying out operations (i.e., terror attacks) in West Jerusalem.
The article goes on to describe her role in the Sbarro attack, and then her arrest and trial:After a period of training, she carried out her first activity on July 27, 2001, when she carried out surveillance on the streets of western Jerusalem without attracting attention, aided by her modern clothing and pleasant appearance. Her mission was to choose places to carry out bombing operations planned by Abdallah Barghouti, as revenge for every [Israeli] assassination operation. Her most prominent operation was her assistance in carrying out the bombing attack which shocked western Jerusalem on Aug. 9, 2001 (i.e., the Sbarro restaurant attack), whose ramifications affected regional and world leaders. Ahlam patrolled Jerusalem in her car and set the route which the one who would carry out [the operation], Izz A-Din Al-Masri, would take from Ramallah to Jerusalem. The next day she took the guitar which Abdallah Barghouti had booby-trapped, and joined Izz A-Din Al-Masri. She asked him to carry the guitar over his shoulder. These were moments laden with emotion between them, as she pointed out the place to him and left him to take his final walk while she returned to Ramallah. When she was arrested afterwards, she was tortured and the Israeli court gave her 16 life sentences, meaning 1584 years... Ahlam dealt with the trial with a smile and her words to the judges: 'I don't recognize the legitimacy of this court; I do not wish to present my name or age to you... I present myself to you through my actions, with which you are very familiar... My name is Ahlam, and I shall remain thus until I attain the dream of my Palestinian people to rid this land of you.' She became engaged in prison to another prisoner, her cousin Nizar, who belongs to Fatah; his father is Dr. Samir Shehadeh, a member of the Fatah leadership."

[Al-Hayat Al-Jadida, Oct. 16, 2011]

*PA TV accused Israeli TV of "incitement" for airing old interview with Ahlam Tamimi: 
PA TV News reader:* "Israeli TV Channel 1, during the first part of the prisoners' exchange, deliberately rebroadcast an interview held in the past in prison with the [now] released female prisoner Ahlam Tamimi to incite against the prisoners."
PA TV shows Israeli Channel 1 TV re-broadcast of interview: 
*Israeli interviewer: *"Who chose Sbarro [restaurant, as the target of the attack]?"
*Tamimi: *"I did. Over nine days I examined the place very carefully and chose it after seeing the large number of visits to this restaurant, the Sbarro restaurant. I didn't want to blow [myself] up, I didn't want to carry out a Martyrdom-seeking operation (i.e., a suicide attack). My mission was just to choose the place and to bring the Martyrdom-seeker (i.e., the suicide bomber). [I made] the general plan of the operation, but carrying it out was entrusted to the Martyrdom-seeker. ... I told him to enter the restaurant, eat a meal, and then after 15 minutes carry out the Martyrdom-seeking operation. During the quarter of an hour I would return the same way that I had arrived. Then I bade him farewell. He went inside, he crossed the road and went to the restaurant, and I went back the way I had come... You have to know something: a Martyrdom-seeker has a very special character, and I was amazed at his great wish to carry out the operation, his great wish to pass over to a different life. How beautiful it is when you make a person - [starts the sentence again] [Suppose] there's a poor person and you give him a lot of money. He will be happy and you yourself will be happy that you realized for him the happy life that he wanted. My job was to realize, for this Martyrdom-seeker, the happy life that he wanted."
*Interviewer:* "Didn't you think about the people who were in the restaurant? The children? The families?"
*Tamimi:* "No."
*Tamimi:* "I have no regrets, and no Palestinian prisoner regrets what he or she has done. We were defending ourselves. What are we supposed to regret? Should we regret defending ourselves? Should we regret that the Israelis killed one of us so we killed a different one of them? We have no regrets."
*Interviewer:* "Do you know how many children were killed in the restaurant?"
*Tamimi:* "Three children were killed in the operation, I think. [Smiles.]"
*Interviewer: "*Eight."
*Tamimi:* "Eight?! [Smiles.] Eight."

[PA TV (Fatah), Oct. 23, 2011]_


----------



## Roudy (Jul 27, 2015)

Interesting that Peeballs thinks it funny that a Pali female subhuman openly regrets not killing enough kids after a suicide bombing. How depraved are these Palestinians and their supporters?  LOL


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2015)

*"From the watchtower [three-way conversation between watchtower soldier, the operations room in another location, and finally, Captain R, the officer on the ground near watchtower* "It's a little girl. She's running defensively eastward." "Are we talking about a girl under the age of 10?" "A girl about 10, she's behind the embankment, scared to death." "I think that one of the positions took her out." "I and another soldier ... are going in a little nearer, forward, to confirm the kill ... Receive a situation report. We fired and killed her ... I also confirmed the kill. Over."

*From the operations room* "Are we talking about a girl under the age of 10?"

*Watchtower* "A girl about 10, she's behind the embankment, scared to death."

A few minutes later, Iman is shot from one of the army posts

*Watchtower* "I think that one of the positions took her out."

*Captain R* "I and another soldier ... are going in a little nearer, forward, to confirm the kill ... Receive a situation report. We fired and killed her ... I also confirmed the kill. Over."
*Capt R* then "clarifies" why he killed Iman

"This is commander. Anything that's mobile, that moves in the zone,* even if it's a three-year-old, needs to be killed*. Over."


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2015)

Wrong comparison, goozo.  How should the soldiers know the animals weren't sending them one of these zombies?  Palestinian depravity knows no limits.


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2015)

Well they walked over to her and saw that she was not armed as they emptied a full magazine into her body


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2015)

Wrong.  They addressed the threat by making sure the potential suicide bomber wasn't moving.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


>



I read somewhere that even cats have more pity for their young than supposedly human Arab mothers.


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2015)

Your warped mind just made that up to defend killing a child


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Wrong.  They addressed the threat by making sure the potential suicide bomber wasn't moving.


If you thought someone was wearing explosives, you wouldt fire 17 bullets at close range and risk it detonating


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jul 28, 2015)

fanger said:


> Your warped mind just made that up to defend killing a child



Are you talking to me?  If you are, I don't lie.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 28, 2015)

You can't blame the Israeli's for killing kids when their enemies are training those kids to be enemy combatants. Stop turning your children into Jihadis if you don't want them killed.


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Your warped mind just made that up to defend killing a child
> ...


You just did, twice, you gave no link to your quote


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2015)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.  They addressed the threat by making sure the potential suicide bomber wasn't moving.
> ...



You thought wrong. If the person is possibly holding a detonator then you shoot him in the head and everywhere else you can until they stop.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2015)

fanger said:


> Your warped mind just made that up to defend killing a child


It's the Palestinians that willingly train their kids to be suicide bombers and jihadis. They also use kids as human shields. Sick culture.


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Your warped mind just made that up to defend killing a child
> ...


In this case the girl, *Iman al-Hams, was on her way to school not a suicide bomber or a human shield, It's the israeli's  that willingly train their young to become proud child killers*


----------



## Lipush (Jul 28, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> Neat video showing the IDF's standards of behavior.  Showing what is expected, and what is forbidden.
> The guy doing this is a christian israeli, not Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooish.  So if you hate Jooooooooooooooos, you can believe this guy.




Oh my god, the nostalgy. I think I still have it somewhere in my wallet, all wrinkled from sand and sweat. LOL, so old.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2015)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



In this case she entered a high security Israeli army outpost and was mistaken as a terrorist. Period end of story.  Israelis train their soldiers according to the highest morals and ethics, Palestinians are depraved savages who's leaders brainwash other people's kids to become child killers and suicide bombers.  Even seen a Hamas animal offer their own child as a suicide bomber?


----------



## fanger (Jul 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


In Gaza..
Israeli soldiers interviewed in the documentary, and whose anonymity was maintained, submitted that their commander had knowingly shot the girl in the head at close range and then emptied his magazine of bullets into her body to "confirm the kill."[14] One of the soldiers said:

"We saw her from a distance of 70 meters. She was fired at ... from the outpost. She fled and was wounded."[14]

The soldiers then explained how while Iman was lying wounded about 70 m from the Israeli guard post, the commander fired two bullets at her head from close range.[14] They also stated that the commander returned to her body again, put his weapon on the automatic setting, and emptied his entire magazine into her body, disregarding their objections over the walkie-talkie.[14] One of the soldiers said:

"We couldn't believe what he had done. Our hearts ached for her. Just a 13-year-old girl ... How do you spray a girl from close range? *He was hot for a long time to take out terrorists and shot the girl to relieve pressure.
*
Iman Darweesh Al Hams - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

 such a moral Army


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2015)

What exactly was this girl doing in a no man's zone?  

Iman Darweesh Al Hams - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

*Iman Darweesh Al Hams* (Arabic:ايمان درويش الهمص, also 'Iyman') (1991 – 5 October 2004) was a 13-year-old Palestinian* girl killed by Israel Defense Forces (IDF) fire near a military observation post in a "no-man's" zone* near the Philadelphi Route on 5 October 2004, in Rafah in the Gaza Strip.


"This is commander. Anything that's mobile, that moves in the zone, even if it's a three-year-old, needs to be killed. Over."

You know why that is?  Because Palestinian animals use their little kids as suicide bombers.


----------



## Grau (Jul 28, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> You can't blame the Israeli's for killing kids when their enemies are training those kids to be enemy combatants. Stop turning your children into Jihadis if you don't want them killed.


-----------

As early as 1948, Zionist Terrorist Gangs-turned-IDF made their intentions clear in Plan Dalet. which declared that all Palestinian Gentiles were to be killed or Expelled:

"ISRAEL'S PLAN DALET"; THE GREEN LIGHT FOR ZIONISM'S ETHNIC CLEANSING OF PALESTINE"
Israel s Plan Dalet The Green Light for Zionism s Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
EXCERPT “On that day in 1948 .... Zionism’s in-Palestine political and military leaders met in Tel Aviv to formally adopt PLAN DALET, the blueprint with operational military orders for the ethnic cleansing of Palestine.”CONTINUED

IDF's  extensive use of experimental Chemical / Genotoxic, W.P. & D.U. ordinance along with  D.I.M.E. bombs contradicts your opinion as Chemical & Radioactive ordinance kills indiscriminately and poisons the soil & water forever thus accomplishing the Objective of Plan Dalet.  The horrific & painful wounds inflicted by these weapons are fatal, have never been seen before by International Drs. and have proven to be untreatable.

“Israeli brutality in broad daylight: A chemical weapon attack on Palestinian school children”
Israeli brutality in broad daylight A chemical weapon attack on Palestinian school children -- Puppet Masters -- Sott.net

AND

“Medical personnel claim Israel tested new weapons during attacks on Gaza”
Medical personnel claim Israel tested new weapons during attacks on Gaza

It's one thing to stop an immediate threat to fellow soldiers & civilians but the Netanyahu Regime's experimentation on human beings during systematic extermination has proven in the past to be a War Crime worthy of hanging.

When you attempt to excuse some applications of criminal atrocities, you're attempting to excuse them all.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2015)

Grau said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > You can't blame the Israeli's for killing kids when their enemies are training those kids to be enemy combatants. Stop turning your children into Jihadis if you don't want them killed.
> ...



Global Reaearch?  Pffffft.  Also known as Global Compost.

Flush that site down the toilet.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



From the punk that links exclusively to Hasbara sites.  Grow up.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Jul 29, 2015)

fanger said:


> *Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl*
> 
> *An*
> *Israeli army officer who fired the entire magazine of his automatic rifle into a 13-year-old Palestinian girl and then said he would have done the same even if she had been three years old was acquitted on all charges by a military court yesterday.*
> ...


 Remember the Fogel  family? Payback's a bitch


----------



## Lipush (Jul 29, 2015)

This is not payback, this family's blood can never be avenged, truly. Surely not like this. The best type of revenge will be if Tamar grows up to have babies who'll be good children and even better IDF soldiers. And may they bring more children and their family-line continued.


----------



## browsing deer (Jul 29, 2015)

Lipush said:


> This is not payback, this family's blood can never be avenged, truly. Surely not like this. The best type of revenge will be if Tamar grows up to have babies who'll be good children and even better IDF soldiers. And may they bring more children and their family-line continued.


This is something the goy supporters of Israel can't stand and think is rediculous.  Ok, I get it, you want to be a light unto all nations, but don't be suicidal about it.  Morans like Fanger and Contumacuos and Penelope you can't convince, so don't try.


----------



## Grau (Jul 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What exactly was this girl doing in a no man's zone?
> 
> Iman Darweesh Al Hams - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



--------------------------

Have you ever experienced combat, been to the Mid East and / or been to a Palestinian Refugee camp?


Obviously not.


I say "Foreign" because of the 37 signatories of Israel's Declaration of Independence, only 1 was from the Region. The rest were from Europe & other far away places.


If you had the slightest idea of the Realities behind the Foreign Invasion & Foreign Occupation of Palestine by Foreign, Western Zionist Terrorist Gangs (Irgun, Stern & Haganah).


For all your racist ravings about the intrinsic evil of Palestine's original inhabitants, you apparently chose to ignore these additional Realities:

“The first Palestinian suicide bombing occurred in 1994, 40 days after the massacre by the Brooklyn native Baruch Goldstein of 29 praying Muslims at the Al Ibrahim Mosque in Hebron.”

“There was not a single act of Arab terrorism against Americans before 1968, when the U.S. became the chief supplier of military equipment and economic aid to Israel.”

"Every time anyone says that Israel is our only friend in the Middle East, I can't help but think that before Israel, we had no enemies in the Middle East."-- John Sheehan,


The first people to introduce "Terrorism" to Palestine were the Foreign Zionist Terrorists with the first letter bombs, car bombs & large scale, indiscriminate bombings.


A little more time researching & reading would make your comments far more persuasive than a bunch of compensatory, "Tough Guy" graphics/avatars etc.

Thanks


----------



## Grau (Jul 29, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > This is not payback, this family's blood can never be avenged, truly. Surely not like this. The best type of revenge will be if Tamar grows up to have babies who'll be good children and even better IDF soldiers. And may they bring more children and their family-line continued.
> ...



------------

This is just my opinion but, if you're going to call other people "morons" you may want to spell it correctly.

Remember, I'm just here to help


----------



## browsing deer (Jul 29, 2015)

Grau said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


You haven't been on the nets very long.  "Morans"  is netspeak for  posters especaily stupid who are besides bad mannered and/or obtuse or do things that subject themselves to ridicule.  They also figure prominently in ignore lists

I am just here to help


----------



## Roudy (Jul 30, 2015)

Grau said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly was this girl doing in a no man's zone?
> ...



 I was born and raised there asswipe.

"The first Palestinian suicide bombing occurred in 1994"







"There was not a single act of Arab terrorism against Americans before 1968"






Weren't Muslim terrorist animals at war with America during Jefferson's time?

"Realities"


----------



## Challenger (Jul 30, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > browsing deer said:
> ...



Netspeak, a language created by those too uneducated or ignorant or stupid to spell words properly or even use such useful tools as a spell checker. 

As we all seem to be in a helpful mood today.


----------



## Challenger (Jul 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Oh look, a Rude-ee selfie






Thanks for sharing.


----------



## browsing deer (Jul 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...


He has a fact, and Challanger runs away.  Typical


----------



## Grau (Jul 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




- - - - - - - - - -

Don't you have to be at least 16 years old to participate in this Forum?

Your "response" is nothing but a cartoonish evasion confirming your inability to compose a mature refutation of the Facts I cited debunking your racist ravings. 

Fortunately, there are many Israelis who do know about the desperate Palestinian victims of the world's most ruthless, genocidal, longest & heavily funded Occupation in Modern History. (B'tselem etc)

You claim to have been "born & raised there" but don't specify where "there" is.

If "there" is Israel, simply having been "born & raised there" has not enhanced your knowledge or grasp of Regional Realities.

Your silly & desperate attempt to refute the Fact below(1) with digging up the Barbary Pirates is not relevant enough to be mentioned by the FBI but the following, heavily censored Facts were. 

US Major Media ignores facts inconsistent with its anti-Muslim Fear Mongering:

“Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90% of All Terrorist Attacks in America”
Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90 of All Terrorist Attacks in America Discover The Truth

EXCERPT     "Terrorism Is a Real Threat … But the Threat to the U.S. from Muslim Terrorists Has Been Exaggerated
An FBI report shows that only a small percentage of terrorist attacks carried out on U.S. soil between 1980 and 2005 were perpetrated by Muslims.

“According to this data, there were more Jewish acts of terrorism: Jewish Armed Resistance, Jewish Action Movement, Jewish Defense League, within the United States than Islamic (7% vs 6%).  These radical Jews committed acts of terrorism in the name of their religion."CONTINUED

Another Fact unpopular in America's Ziono-Media but generously acknowledged in Israel's Jewish Media is:

“The Palestinians’ right and duty to resist”
 Advertisement
EXCERPT “Faced with a reality in which Israel is strong and the United States is in its pocket, it is the duty of Palestinians to resist the occupation. The only question relates to the means.”CONTINUED

The Palestinians have a legal right to resist Israel's Genocidal Occupation under UN Resolution 3236

“United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3236”
United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3236 - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia











(1)“There was not a single act of Arab terrorism against Americans before 1968, when the U.S. became the chief supplier of military equipment and economic aid to Israel.”


----------



## Roudy (Jul 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



Did the rat face sock of MonkeyNazi say something?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 30, 2015)

Grau said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



Blaberring a litany of anti American anti semtic lines won't add up to jack.  In true IslamoNazi fashion you blame all Muslim terrorism and barbarism on America and Israel, while of course copying from bullshit websites designed for ignorant fools like you.

What do you expect, for America and the West to ignore crazy Jihadi enemy withins in their midst who are constantly popping up to slaughter innocent people?  Not gonna happen, Fatima, or Mahmoud depending.  Muslims are at war with civilization and are behaving like medieval savage animals. Doesn't take a genius to figure that one out. Even the ones like you, that live in the West cannot assimilate or coexist peacefully with their host nation accepting their laws and way of life, as we can see from your posts.

There has never been a Palestine or Palestinians, it is a hoax and a recent invention.

Islam is a cancer upon modern civilization.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Penelope (Jul 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



this is about Israel and Palestine, not ISIS , which was created thanks to the war in Iraq, done to appease the Zionist and neocons in the USA.   There has never been an Jewish nation now or before 1 AD.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



Oh so you mean the Palestinian kid that walked into an army recruitment center in Chattanoga and slaughtered five American soldiers in cold blood didn't count?  Or how about Palestinian Nidal Hasan, who slaughtered 14 Americans in the prime of their life at Fort Hood?  They didn't count either?  Check again, Israel is, and Palestine never was.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 30, 2015)

Penelope said:


>


Chris who?  Oh, you found another whack job:

New York Times Reporter Chris Hedges was Booed off the Stage and had his Microphone Cut Twice as he Delivered a Graduation Speech on War and Empire at Rockford College in Illinois.

Former NY Timesman Chris Hedges Admits He Is a Socialist

Chris Hedges is a fabricator and a plagiarist


----------



## fanger (Jul 30, 2015)

My Doctor is a Muslim, so are many Nurses at the Local
 Hospital


----------



## Roudy (Jul 30, 2015)

OMG!  His doctor is a Muslim!  Holy Shiite!


----------



## fanger (Jul 30, 2015)

Muslims are at war with civilization and are behaving like medieval savage animals, you stated, but the vast majority are good people


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 30, 2015)

fanger said:


> Muslims are at war with civilization and are behaving like medieval savage animals, you stated, but the vast majority are good people


The vast majority of any culture are the sheep. So what's your point?


----------



## fanger (Jul 30, 2015)

You dont mean literal sheep, what did you mean to say?


----------



## Roudy (Jul 30, 2015)

Muslims in general, yes, they are at war with Christianty, the West, and Western values and civilizations. And if you delve into the good ones they are ones that are non practicing, or have accepted Western values. I have many Muslim friends who are born Muslims but are anything but.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 30, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims are at war with civilization and are behaving like medieval savage animals, you stated, but the vast majority are good people
> ...



In fact the majority are the ones who enable and agree with most of what the Islamists are doing and saying.


----------



## fanger (Jul 30, 2015)

There have been more jewish terror attacks in the US than islamic ones


----------



## Roudy (Jul 30, 2015)

Jewish terror attacks. What a fucking retard.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jul 30, 2015)

fanger said:


> You dont mean literal sheep, what did you mean to say?


Every culture, even Islamic, has it's sheep. Those people who simply work and pay their bills, support their families and don't make waves. They may want a caliphate but they aren't willing to put their own lives at risk to make one. Most probably don't care one way or the other, too busy working and paying bills to care.

Doesn't change the fact that their religion is evil, practicing their religions requires the death or enslavement of everyone not Islamic and that the A personalities of their culture practice this religiously.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 30, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > You dont mean literal sheep, what did you mean to say?
> ...



Funny how these so called Islamic leaders are always sending other people's kids to commit suicide bombings and the like, but never their own.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 30, 2015)

fanger said:


> There have been more jewish terror attacks in the US than islamic ones


Was your Mickey Mouse bullshit chart from "loonwatch" created by Elmer Fudd and Bugs Bunny?  LOL






*Islamic Terror Attacks on American Soil*

You might not know it from the grand pity party that vocal Muslims seem to have thrown for_themselves_ in the years since 9/11, but only one Muslim in America was killed in a vigilante "revenge" attack following the horrific slaughter of thousands in the name of Allah.  That would be Waqar Hasan, a Muslim convenience storeowner who was gunned down by Mark Anthony Stroman in Texas.  Hardly an average American, Stroman was a white supremacist with a felony criminal record who went on to shoot two more people in the following weeks.  However, he did claim to be motivated by anger after having watched the twin towers fall.

For anyone keeping score

People killed by radical Muslims on 9/11: 2,996
Muslim-Americans killed "in revenge": 1
Thankfully, an American jury sentenced Mark Stroman to death.  The same cannot be said of many Muslim terrorists such as Lockerbie bomber, Abdelbaset Al Megrahi, who not only have sanctuary in Muslim countries, but are often treated as heroes by devout followers of Muhammad.

Of course, 9/11 was neither the first nor the last time that Muslims have killed Americans on U.S. soil in terror attacks.  In fact, since that day, Muslims have killed at least 66 people in 41 separate acts of terrorism in the United States (by the standards that Muslim-American groups set for hate crimes).  Perhaps more importantly, there have been plenty of mass murder plots against Americans by Islamic terrorists that were thwarted by the FBI, law enforcement and overseas intelligence operations both before and after 9/11, as well as several that were simply botched, such as the attempt to blow up Times Square.

By contrast, Muslim-Americans do not appear to be in any special danger from murderous (non-Muslim) religious fanatics, even in a nation awash in firearms.  Identity groups, such as CAIR, whine incessantly about relatively trivial incidents while turning a blind eye to the horrible violence that is meted out daily in the name of their religion.  This distasteful petulance offers insight not only into the character of Islam, but also the America's impressive religious tolerance.

For anyone wondering about the history of deadly Islamic terror on American soil in the last 45 years, here’s what we could find:


----------



## Challenger (Jul 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Challenger (Jul 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > There have been more jewish terror attacks in the US than islamic ones
> ...





Roudy said:


> People killed by radical Muslims on 9/11: 2,996



Radical *Saudi Arabians*, you remember, America's allies in the Middle East


----------



## Roudy (Jul 30, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



They aren't all radical Saudis, you lying ahole.  One week ago it was a Paliscumian who killed four unarmed American marines in Chattanoga.  But in reality, as long as you are a "devout" Muslim, national and ethnic identity become secondary and meaningless.


----------



## fanger (Jul 31, 2015)

*Palestinian toddler killed in 'Jewish settler' arson attack*
Palestinian toddler killed in Jewish settler arson attack - BBC News


----------



## Challenger (Jul 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Never said they were, once again you didn't read the post before venting your hatred and bigotry.

Sad but true, Jewish extremists have carried out more terrorist attacks on US soil than Muslim extremists according to FBI statistics. It doesn't matter what religion you follow if you are "devout" national and ethnic identity can become secondary and meaningless-if your "god"  (usually in the form of your priest/rabbi/imam) tells you to do it.

"The START Global Terrorism Database spans from 1970 through 2012 (and will be updated from year-to-year), and – as of this writing – includes 104,000 terrorist incidents.  As such, it is the most comprehensive open-source database open to the public.

We counted up the number of terrorist attacks carried out by Muslims.  We excluded attacks by groups which are obviously not Muslims, such as the Ku Klux Klan, Medellin Drug Cartel, Irish Republican Army, Anti-Castro Group, Mormon extremists, Vietnamese Organization to Exterminate Communists and Restore the Nation, Jewish Defense League, May 19 Communist Order, Chicano Liberation Front, Jewish Armed Resistance, American Indian Movement, Gay Liberation Front, Aryan Nation, Jewish Action Movement, National Front for the Liberation of Cuba, or Fourth Reich Skinheads.

We counted attacks by Al Qaeda, the Taliban, Black American Moslems, or anyone who even remotely_sounded_ Muslim … for example anyone from Palestine, Lebanon or any other Arab or Muslim country, or any name including anything sounding remotely Arabic or Indonesian (like “Al” anything or “Jamaat” anything).

If we weren’t sure what the person’s affiliation was, we looked up the name of the group to determine whether it could in any way be connected to Muslims.

Based on our review of the approximately *2,400* terrorist attacks on U.S. soil contained within the START database, we determined that approximately *60* were carried out by Muslims.

In other words, approximately _*2.5% *_of all terrorist attacks on U.S. soil between 1970 and 2012 were carried out by Muslims.*  This is a tiny proportion of all attacks.

(*We determined that approximately 118 of the terror attacks – or 4.9% – were carried out by Jewish groups such as Jewish Armed Resistance, the Jewish Defense League, Jewish Action Movement, United Jewish Underground and Thunder of Zion. This is almost twice the percentage of Islamic attacks within the United States.*

Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90 of All Terrorist Attacks in America Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization


----------



## Challenger (Jul 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Jewish terror attacks. What a fucking retard.



That's not nice, calling the FBI retards.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 31, 2015)

fanger said:


> *Palestinian toddler killed in 'Jewish settler' arson attack*
> Palestinian toddler killed in Jewish settler arson attack - BBC News



The difference between the Palestinians and Israelis:

Israel's prime minister called the attack "reprehensible and horrific".

"This is an act of terrorism in every respect. The State of Israel takes a strong line against terrorism regardless of the perpetrators," Benjamin Netanyahu said in a tweet.

Mr Netanyahu telephoned Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas to condemn the attack, telling Mr Abbas Israel's security forces had been ordered "to use all means to find the murderers", his office said.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 31, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish terror attacks. What a fucking retard.
> ...



Yeah, the entire world is on high alert over "Jewish terrorists", ya fucking retard. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 31, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Once again, your Bugs Bunny stats are from a Mickey Mouse website for morons. 

Oh look, not one Jew or Christian on this list. How strange!  Ha ha ha. 

FBI Most Wanted Terrorists


----------



## Challenger (Jul 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Oh dear, maybe you should also have checked out FBI Domestic Terrorism for domestic terrorists before posting....


----------



## fanger (Jul 31, 2015)

FBI Ten Most Wanted
Of the FBI's top ten, 7 are christian and one jew  SEMION MOGILEVICH


----------



## Challenger (Jul 31, 2015)

fanger said:


> FBI Ten Most Wanted
> Of the FBI's top ten, 7 are christian and one jew  SEMION MOGILEVICH


Damn, was going to quote that once he'd looked at "domestic terrorism"


----------



## Roudy (Jul 31, 2015)

Challenger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > FBI Ten Most Wanted
> ...



A terrorist is a terrorist.  Considering the number of Muslims in the US and that they are being watched intensively, the "domestic" list is meaningless.  All the terrorists on this list are Muslim savages:

FBI Most Wanted Terrorists

Delusional fool is proposing that Jews and Christians are committing more terror than Muslims.


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 31, 2015)

fanger said:


> *Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl World news The Guardian*



Happy to see the bullshit is still flowing here.  The date stamp of this article based upon it's URL is from 2005.

NEXT!


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 31, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > *Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl World news The Guardian*
> ...


Where ya been hidin', Teddy?


----------



## teddyearp (Jul 31, 2015)

The world wide, lol.  Thought I would drop into the bullshit mixer here though.  Just once.  For now.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Not me, the FBI's own statistics. Rude-ee seems to think if they're not on the FBI *most* wanted terrorist list, they're not terrorists! 

Oh, the bulk of the information was compiled by START, who publishes the Global Terrorism Database and is, "A Department of Homeland Security Center of Excellence headquartered at the University of Maryland, START supports the research efforts of leading social scientists at more than 50 academic and research institutions, each of whom is conducting original investigations into fundamental questions about terrorism" 

Global Terrorism Database

A reasonably credible source you'd think?


----------



## Challenger (Aug 1, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > *Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl World news The Guardian*
> ...



So because a child was murdered in 2005 it's of no consequence to you then? Oh forgot, she was a Palestinian "untermensch", so they don't count to Zionists like you, got it.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Because 1 girl, may have been murdered, in 2005 that excuses every time a Palestinian slits a child's throat, blows up a school bus, or fires a rocket?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



It's a bullshit blog with no connections to govt. organizations. It derives its data from the open source media. Ha ha ha. Take a hike. 

No thanks Achmed, I'll stick to the FBI list which shows all the most wanted terrorists are Moooslems.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No connections? Wrong again Rude-ee. Centers of Excellence Homeland Security


----------



## Grau (Aug 1, 2015)

"MOST WANTED" VS "COMMITTED BY"

Since slightly more terrorist acts are "COMMITTED BY"  Jewish Terrorists & Terrorist Groups but mostly Muslim Terrorists are "WANTED" by the FBI, the only difference is that Jewish Terrorists are protected by America's infestation of Israeli / Zionist lobbies: AIPAC, ADL, JINSA.

The same follows with an equally biased pro Israel / Zionist Major US Media. Only the 6% Muslim Terrorists are identified by Religion while Jewish terrorists are not:


“Jewish Extremists Have Committed More Acts Of Terrorism In The US Than Muslim Extremists”
Jewish Extremists Have Committed More Acts Of Terrorism In The US Than Muslim Extremists Alternative

EXCERPT “An FBI report shows that only a small percentage of terrorist attacks carried out on U.S. soil between 1980 and 2005 were perpetrated by Muslims.

According to this data, there were more Jewish acts of terrorism within the United States than Islamic (7% vs 6%).

 These radical Jews committed acts of terrorism in the name of their religion.

 These were not terrorists who happened to be Jews; rather, they were extremist Jews who committed acts of terrorism based on their religious passions, just like Al-Qaeda and company.”CONTINUED

. .. . . . . . . . .

"MOST WANTED" VS "COMMITTED BY"

Since slightly more terrorist acts are "COMMITTED BY"  Jewish Terrorists & Terrorist Groups but mostly Muslim Terrorists are "WANTED" by the FBI, the only difference is that Jewish Terrorists are protected by America's infestation of Israeli / Zionist lobbies: AIPAC, ADL, JINSA. Jewish Terrorists are either quietly deported or just as quietly tolerated.

The same follows with an equally biased pro Israel / Zionist Major US Media. Only the 6% Muslim Terrorists are identified by Religion while Jewish terrorists are not. Hence, the need for Independent Media


“Jewish Extremists Have Committed More Acts Of Terrorism In The US Than Muslim Extremists”
Jewish Extremists Have Committed More Acts Of Terrorism In The US Than Muslim Extremists Alternative

EXCERPT “An FBI report shows that only a small percentage of terrorist attacks carried out on U.S. soil between 1980 and 2005 were perpetrated by Muslims.

According to this data, there were more Jewish acts of terrorism within the United States than Islamic (7% vs 6%).

 These radical Jews committed acts of terrorism in the name of their religion.

 These were not terrorists who happened to be Jews; rather, they were extremist Jews who committed acts of terrorism based on their religious passions, just like Al-Qaeda and company.”CONTINUED


----------



## Grau (Aug 1, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



. . . . . . . . . . . . .

And.....how many Israeli children have had their "throats slit", school buses blown up or died from a "rocket" compared to Palestinian children burned to death, suffocated, mutilated or currently dying slow, incurable, painful deaths from Israel's genocidal Plan Dalet?

Let's look at the myth of "Raining Hamas Rockets" where a total of actually 26 Israelis (1) have died because IDF members hide among them using them as Human Shields. 

Where do you think IDF members go when they've finished killing Palestinian civilians for the day?

To "hide behind civilians" aka be with their families.

Now the myth of "Raining Hamas Rockets" debunked by :  Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center


“Dissecting IDF propaganda: The numbers behind the rocket attacks”
Dissecting IDF propaganda The numbers behind the rocket attacks Mondoweiss

source Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center (ITIC).

EXCERPTS “To begin, Israeli spokespeople frequently remind the world that a million Israeli citizens are within range of Gaza rockets, twelve thousand of which have been fired into Israel in the last twelve years, inflicting thousands of injuries and several dead.

“And for an entire year before Operation Pillar of Cloud, not a single Israeli was killed by rocket or mortar
This disputes the clichéd notion that rocket attacks are “designed to maximize civilian casualties.”

However, we are rarely told exactly how many people have been killed by these rocket attacks.”
Throughout the years of rocket attacks into Israel, a total of 26 people have been killed altogether.” CONTINUED

Those creative folks at IDF even counted a casualty from an ax as "death by Hamas Rocket..."


----------



## Grau (Aug 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



-----------

Haven't you learned by now that the only "credible sources" are those with C.A.M.E.R.A.'s imprimatur or from the "Hasbara Talking Points"


Keep up the good work.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Bzzzzzz.  The meaningless link you originally provided  Global Terrorism Database  said this on their "about us" page:

"Statistical information contained in the Global Terrorism Database is based on reports from a variety of open media sources."

Now the douchebag is switching links because the one he originally used was exposed as a bullshit meaningless site. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 1, 2015)

Grau said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Hasbara! Squawk! Hasbara! Squawk!  Like a fuckin' IslamoNazi parrot with nothing original to say.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 1, 2015)

Grau said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Palestinians themselves are the biggest abusers of their own children. It's a horrific depraved culture.  Let's not forget these are the same animals that use their own women and kids and human shields, while shooting at Israeli school kids. Unbelievable.


----------



## Grau (Aug 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



-------------

As usual, you have absolutely nothing to support your racist ravings.

How can other Palestinian children serve as "Shields" when IDF targets any & all civilians:

“Israeli troops killed Gaza children carrying white flag”
Israeli troops killed Gaza children carrying white flag witnesses say McClatchy DC



“IDF "Child Killing Unit" Speaks Out”
IDF Child Killing Unit Speaks Out


“‘My first bullet, his last breath’: Instagram reveals dark side of Israeli army (PHOTOS)”
 My first bullet his last breath Instagram reveals dark side of Israeli army PHOTOS RT News


“Israel used Palestinian minors as human shields, detain and torture - UN”
Israel used Palestinian minors as human shields detain and torture - UN RT News

. . . . . . . . .

The only things that are "Unbelievable" are your redundant, bigoted & easily debunked blatant falsehoods.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...






Roudy said:


> Bzzzzzz. The meaningless link you originally provided Global Terrorism Database said this on their "about us" page:
> 
> "Statistical information contained in the Global Terrorism Database is based on reports from a variety of open media sources."
> 
> Now the douchebag is switching links because the one he originally used was exposed as a bullshit meaningless site. Ha ha ha.



"Wrong again Rude-ee" strikes again resorting to distortion and obfuscation if not outright mendacity along with his usual childish insults. Rude-ee is quite right, this is an accurate quote, "Statistical information contained in the Global Terrorism Database is based on reports from a variety of open media sources."

What Rude-ee deliberately ignores is the rest of the quote which says, 

"Statistical information contained in the Global Terrorism Database is based on reports from a variety of open media sources. * Information is not added to the GTD unless and until we have determined the sources are credible. *Users should not infer any additional actions or results beyond what is presented in a GTD entry and specifically, users should not infer an individual associated with a particular incident was tried and convicted of terrorism or any other criminal offense. If new documentation about an event becomes available, an entry may be modified, as necessary and appropriate.

The National Consortium for the Study of Terrorism and Responses to Terrorism (START) makes the GTD available via this online interface in an effort to increase understanding of terrorist violence so that it can be more readily studied and defeated."

National Consortium for the Study of Terrorism and Responses to Terrorism (START) is one of the U.S. Department of Homeland Security's Centres of Excellence Centers of Excellence Homeland Security

Another epic fail form "Wrong again Rude-ee.!


----------



## Challenger (Aug 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Unlike Rabbis of course...Rebel Rabbi Exposes Child Molesters - The Daily Beast


----------



## Grau (Aug 2, 2015)

"THE MOST MORAL ARMY...."

During Israel's most recent genocidal foray into "Gazaschwitz", "Gaza's Army" proved itself to be far more moral with a focus on killing invading, murderous IDFers than "The Most Moral Army In The World" (aka IDF)

This reality is proven by even a cursory view of civilian vs Military casualties

Hamas fighters killed about 66 IDF members while only killing 1 Israeli civilian making their  "Soldiers-to-Civilians killed" roughly 66 to 1

Because the Israeli government classifies almost any Palestinian with a pulse a "Militant" IDF claims to have killed about 400 Hamas fighters while killing roughly 2,200 civilians. 

That figure of 2,200 excludes the hundreds of Palestinians that have since died from Israel's illegal deployment of experimental Chemical, Genotoxic, D.U. ordinance & D.I.M.E.  bombs all of which are intended to inflict long, slow, painful & untreatable lethal wounds.

Doctors with 40 years of experience treating combat wounds have seen nothing like those fatal wounds inflicted by Israel's experimental weapons.

Gaza's Resistance force, Hamas, does not use illegal "Terror Weapons"

Additionally, Israel's extensive network of paid, trained, scripted & Full Time Hasbara Trolls are advised by Frank Luntz, a Top Dollar PR Expert" to repeatedly demonize Hamas with the "Human Shield" myth:

“Frank Luntz’s latest hasbara talking points – how to defend Israel post-Gaza”
Frank Luntz s latest hasbara talking points how to defend Israel post-Gaza MuzzleWatch

EXCERPT "Luntz tells advocates to ...trot out the constant line about Hamas using human shields. He instructs hasbarists to use human, emotional, heart-felt language"CONTINUED

Since IDF already slaughters civilians & targets children, there's no such thing as a "Human Shield"

“‘My first bullet, his last breath’: Instagram reveals dark side of Israeli army (PHOTOS)”
 My first bullet his last breath Instagram reveals dark side of Israeli army PHOTOS RT News


“Israeli troops killed Gaza children carrying white flag”
Israeli troops killed Gaza children carrying white flag witnesses say McClatchy DC


Since Israel has proven its refusal to make peace through relentless Settlement Expansionism, Palestine's Native Residents are faced with only Extermination & Expulsion via Israel's own & genuine "Final Solution" Plan:


"ISRAEL'S PLAN DALET"; THE GREEN LIGHT FOR ZIONISM'S ETHNIC CLEANSING OF PALESTINE"
Israel s Plan Dalet The Green Light for Zionism s Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

What would YOU  do when faced with only Extermination or Expulsion from your  home of generations?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2015)

Grau said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



Get over it, the depraved animals use their own people as human shields.  They even admit to it. 

Conclusive Proof Hamas Uses Palestinians as Human Shields Jewish Israel News Algemeiner.com

Hamas DID use schools and hospitals in Gaza Strip as human shields Daily Mail Online

*Indian TV Crew Catches Hamas Firing Rocket From Densely Populated Area*

*FINNISH REPORTER SAYS HAMAS FIRING ROCKETS FROM SHIFA HOSPITA*


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You're full a shit now trying to cover up. They use media sources, they are worthless.  Period, end of story.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



Which has absolutely nothing to do with it.  But speaking of which, Muslim men can marry 9 year old girls legally because their prophet married an 8 year old.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 2, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Gawd, I love that shield move.







 Imagine how devastating it would be if it had a raised pointed central boss like many Viking and Celtic shields


----------



## Grau (Aug 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



 - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - -
"EXTRA, EXTRA....LAUGH ALL ABOUT IT!!!"

Please, everybody check out "Pouty Roudy's" "Sources"

The original source for the unsupported claims of a Finnish "Reporter" is:

"TUNDRA TABLOIDS"
HELSINGIN SANOMAT LETS IT SLIP REPORTER ADMITS HAMAS FIRING ROCKETS FROM SHIFA HOSPITAL BACK PARKING LOT .. 

"Tundra Tabloids also reports that:  "Jordan is Palestine"....

And...

"Inside Every Liberal is a Totalitarian just Waiting to Get Out"


By the way:

That ".....Densely Populated Area" observed by alert Indian Reporter would be all of Gaza


Keep 'em coming lil' fella , we could use the laughs


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 2, 2015)

Grau said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...







 Lets see now.

 Fact 1  according to the Mandate of Palestine Jordan was in Palestine, and only became autonomous in 1945 when the British granted them full independence.

 Fact 2   over 50% of gaza in open country and uninhabited. A simple look on Google Earth will confirm this.


 Want to stop now while you are so far behind


----------



## Roudy (Aug 2, 2015)

Grau said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



No you terrorist worshiping asswipe, the Indian TV reporter filmed the Hamas animals shooting rockets from the back of the hotel he was staying.  NDTV Exclusive How Hamas Assembles and Fires Rockets

 And the Finnish reporter's claims is a true story.  That is just one of many light sites that carried it. Hamas is listed as a terrorist organization by the U.S. And Western govt.'s, they are nothing depraved savages.  Extra extra! Grau is a full shit false propagandist that's fulla shit!

What kind of animals shoot rockets from a hospital?  Why...Pali animals, of course!

Finnish TV Reporter at Gaza s Al Shifa Hospital It s True That Rockets Are Launched Here From the Gazan Side Into Israel VIDEO Jewish Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## Lipush (Aug 2, 2015)

How many people here really know how IDF soldiers think and how things even work in our military?

Most people here are rumor-fed and don't know jack.


----------



## Grau (Aug 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



____________________

I prefer to credibly document my assertions for the sake of honesty before prematurely  proclaiming myself the "Victor" 

Documented Fact 1.  It may surprise you to know that the Region called Palestine has been around long before 1945 while "....Jordan became an independent sovereign state officially known as the Hashemite Kingdom of Transjordan.”* in 1946.

You're welcome to state that Italy is China & be equally creative but wrong.


"Palestine"
Palestine - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
EXCERPT “Palestine (Arabic: فلسطين‎ Filasṭīn, Falasṭīn, Filisṭīn; Greek: Παλαιστίνη, Palaistinē; Latin: Palaestina; Hebrew: פלשתינה Palestina) is a geographic region in Western Asia between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River. It is sometimes considered to include adjoining territories. The name was used by Ancient Greek writers, and was later used for the Roman province Syria Palaestina, the Byzantine Palaestina Prima, and the Umayyad and Abbasid province of Jund Filastin.”CONTINUED


* "Jordan"
EXCERPT “After the post–World War I division of West Asia by Britain and France, the Emirate of Transjordan was officially recognized by the Council of the League of Nations in 1922. In 1946, Jordan became an independent sovereign state officially known as the Hashemite Kingdom of Transjordan.”CONTINUED


Documented Fact # 2. While looking at NY, NY on Google Earth, I didn't see any people either & saw many wide open spaces so why don't you head on up and stake out your claim......let me know how that works out for you.

However, according to the U.N.: “With a population numbering 1.4 million it (Gaza) is one of the most densely populated areas in the world" (1)


(1)   
“United Nations Development Programme”
Programme of Assistance to the Palestinian People
http://www.undp.ps/en/aboutundp/aboutpalpp.html
EXCERPT “With a population numbering 1.4 million it is one of the most densely populated areas in the world. Gaza is highly urbanised with the bulk of the population living in cities, towns and eight crowded refugee camps, home to over 800,000 refugees.”CONTINUED

If Gaza is so sparsely populated, Israel must have targeted civilians to have killed over 2,200 of them last year.


Read & learn


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 3, 2015)

Grau said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...






 The region known as Palestine was invented by the Romans in about 70 C.E. as in insult to the Jews.

 Does not alter the fact that over 50% of gaza is unoccupied open land, and that is where the terrorists should be firing their illegal weapons from.

 No targeting at all if hamas insist on firing illegal weapons from occupied civilian areas then they will be held accountable for the deaths of 2,200 terrorists/militia/human shields.

 You should read the IHL, Geneva conventions and learn the true facts instead of touting islamonazi propaganda, blood libels and lies.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2015)

Grau said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



Actually I have facts and you have bullshit on top of bullshit.

Using school, hospitals, and mosques to store and shoot rockets from?  How depraved are these Paliscumians.

Why Hamas stores its weapons inside hospitals mosques and schools - The Washington Post

The United Nations has found troves of rockets hidden in three of its schools since the conflict began. “We condemn the group or groups who endangered civilians by placing these munitions in our school,” Chris Gunness, spokesman for the U.N. Relief and Works Agency, said in statement published Wednesday.  

The international organization also found 20 additional rockets at another of its schools during an inspection, calling it one more “flagrant violation of the inviolability” of the premises.

During one short-lived lull in rocket fire, The Washington Post’s William Booth saw a “group of men” at a mosque in northern Gaza. They said they had returned to clean up glass from shattered windows. “But they could be seen moving small rockets into the mosque,” Booth wrote. He also reported that Shifa Hospital in Gaza City had “become a de facto headquarters for Hamas leaders, who can be seen in the hallways and offices.”

Wall Street Journal reporter Nick Casey tweeted an image of a Hamas spokesman giving an interview at a Gaza hospital. With the shelling, “You have to wonder … how patients at Shifa hospital feel as Hamas uses it as a safe place to see media.” The tweet was later deleted.

According to longtime Middle East analyst Matthew Levitt, Hamas has long planted weapons in areas inhabited by vulnerable residents. “It happens in schools,” he wrote in Middle East Quarterly. “Hamas has buried caches of arms and explosives under its own kindergarten playgrounds,” referencing a 2001 State Department report that said a Hamas leader was arrested after “additional explosives in a Gaza kindergarten” were discovered.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2015)

Grau said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



"Read and learn" 

Let us hear what other Arabs have said:

"There is no such country as Palestine. 'Palestine' is a term the Zionists invented. There is no Palestine in the Bible. Our country was for centuries part of Syria. 'Palestine' is alien to us. It is the Zionists who introduced it".
- Auni Bey Abdul-Hadi, Syrian Arab leader to British Peel Commission, 1937 - 


"There is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not".
- Professor Philip Hitti, Arab historian, 1946 - 

"It is common knowledge that Palestine is nothing but Southern Syria".
- Representant of Saudi Arabia at the United Nations, 1956 - 

“Why is it that on June 4th 1967 I was a Jordanian and overnight I became a Palestinian?”
“We did not particularly mind Jordanian rule. The teaching of the destruction of Israel was a definite part of the curriculum, but we considered ourselves Jordanian until the Jews returned to Jerusalem. Then all of the sudden we were Palestinians - they removed the star from the Jordanian flag and all at once we had a Palestinian flag”.
“When I finally realized the lies and myths I was taught, it is my duty as a righteous person to speak out”. 

This declaration by a true "Palestinian" should have some significance for a sincerely neutral observer. Indeed, there is no such a thing like a Palestinian people, or a Palestinian culture, or a Palestinian language, or a Palestinian history. There has never been any Palestinian state, neither any Palestinian archaeological find nor coinage. The present-day "Palestinians" are an Arab people, with Arab culture, Arabic language and Arab history.

*********
Coincidence?  I think not!


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2015)

Has anybody ever seen a people so depraved in the history of mankind?

UNRWA condemns placement of rockets for a second time in one of its schools UNRWA


----------



## Challenger (Aug 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> They use media sources, they are worthless. Period, end of story.



Rude-ee using worthless media sources.....


----------



## Challenger (Aug 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Oh look...more worthless media sources....


----------



## Challenger (Aug 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> This declaration by a true "Palestinian" should have some significance for a sincerely neutral observer.



Walid Shoebat? Oh Please. He makes things up just like you do.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...









 because they destroy your islamonazi POV and tell the truth about what is reallyu happening. Why don't you look at the source and then stop using it as your evidence, or will that leave you with no links at all ?


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...


What other sources would he use? You expect hims to use biased Islamic sources like you do?


----------



## Challenger (Aug 3, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He claimed media sources were worthless; just pointing out he uses them all the time. Don't recall ever using a non historical Islamic source, care to point that out to me?


----------



## Grau (Aug 3, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


-------------------------------

Reliable sources don't have to have C.A.M.E.R.A.'s imprimatur to be credible just as America's Major Media outlets are blatantly pro Israel & anti Islamic & have been for decades according to a declassified Senate Investigation.
“DECLASSIFIED SENATE INVESTIGATION FILES REVEAL CLANDESTINE, ISRAELI PR CAMPAIGN IN AMERICA”
Declassified Senate Investigation Files Reveal Clandestine Israeli PR Campaign in America -- WASHINGTON Aug. 18 PRNewswire-USNewswire --

You've apparently been exposed to too much of it to see both sides

I cared enough about finding the truth of the "EvilMuslimTerrorist" media bias to go there & see for myself. A year after Military service in Laos, I spent 10 - 11 months living among the everyday Muslims of Iran, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Turkey etc. I ended up getting caught in the '73 War and working as a Medic in a Palestinian Refugee camp.

In spite of being American, I experienced only generous hospitality without a single hostile incident. Most of all those same people expressed a fondness for & curiosity about America & its people, cars, movies.

Without exception, the people who hate Muslims the most are the ones who know the least about them in the real world.

The question I was most frequently asked was "Why do Americans suddenly hate us?" (Re: the US Government's unconditional support of any Israeli atrocity, betrayal, War Crime and act of aggression)
I tried to explain the toxic influence of a bias US Media, AIPAC, JINSA, the ADL & their traitorous hirelings but they still couldn't understand.

The absurd attempts to excuse the genocidal agenda of Israel's ruling Zionists because of Hamas' Rockets is simply more scripted, desperate Hasbara obfuscation:

“Frank Luntz’s latest hasbara talking points – how to defend Israel post-Gaza”
Frank Luntz s latest hasbara talking points how to defend Israel post-Gaza MuzzleWatch
EXCERPT"Luntz tells advocates to ...trot out the constant line about Hamas using human shields. He instructs hasbarists to use human, emotional, heart-felt language. He tells his followers to blame Palestinian rejectionism for Palestinian suffering, and to divert questions away from the realities of Israel occupation and repression.”CONTINUED

A grand total of 29 Israelis have been killed over 10 years by ALL  Hamas Rockets(1) yet apologists for Genocide use that as a flimsy excuse to slaughter & expel all of Palestine's Native Residents & their families

Remember, the statistics come from ITIC before you criticize the secondary source.....another popular Hasbara ploy

 (1) “Dissecting IDF propaganda: The numbers behind the rocket attacks”
Dissecting IDF propaganda The numbers behind the rocket attacks Mondoweiss
 Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center (ITIC).
EXCERPTS “To begin, Israeli spokespeople frequently remind the world that a million Israeli citizens are within range of Gaza rockets, twelve thousand of which have been fired into Israel in the last twelve years, inflicting thousands of injuries and several dead.
However, we are rarely told exactly how many people have been killed by these rocket attacks.”
Throughout the years of rocket attacks into Israel, a total of 26 people have been killed altogether.” CONTINUED


----------



## Grau (Aug 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Has anybody ever seen a people so depraved in the history of mankind?
> 
> UNRWA condemns placement of rockets for a second time in one of its schools UNRWA



As a matter of fact, using human beings as guinea pigs for the marketing purposes is far lower than resisting the world's oldest, most brutal, genocidal & foreign funded Occupation.


“The Lab”: Israel Tests Weapons, Tactics On Captive Palestinian Population”
WRMEA The Lab Israel Tests Weapons Tactics On Captive Palestinian Population
EXCERPT "
Israel has rapidly come to rely on the continuing captivity of Palestinians in what are effectively the world’s largest open-air prisons.

The reason is that there are massive profits to be made from testing Israeli military innovations on the more than four million Palestinians in Gaza and the West Bank."CONTINUED

And....

“The Israeli Lab and the Palestinian Guinea Pigs”
The Israeli Lab and the Palestinian Guinea Pigs Dissident Voice
EXCERPT “In The Lab, Director Yotam Feldman exposes the Israeli military industry and its operation
The Lab makes it evidently clear that the Palestinian civilian population in the West Bank and Gaza have become test subjects for Israeli tactics, weaponry and fighting philosophy.

The destruction of the Palestinians has now been transformed into a very profitable industry. We are dealing here with nothing short of highly calculated murder.”CONTINUED


Don't forget your Kosher Popcorn, lil' fella


----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

I see when You write "EXPERTS" using capitals it immediately turns out
to be trustworthy.

They are against genocide but their population flourishes in numbers,
they DON"T DIE because joooos make money on their life. The jooos have calculated and calculated so well that while those balestinians DIE in a "genocide" their numbers MULTIPLY.

I have an even better idea- they kill 'em just to see who they can make alive again...You know Israeli's famous medicine.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



You promoted a site that used the MEDIA as its primary method of keeping STATISTICS on terrorist events.  Obviously you are too much of a dumb shithead and committed false propagandist to know the difference. You even acknowledged its uselessness by making it look like its a U.S. Govt. site.  Even operating as MonkeyNazi's sock, you still have nothing but lies and bullshit.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2015)

Grau said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody ever seen a people so depraved in the history of mankind?
> ...



Ha ha ha.  I quote Washington post and UN findings and this IslamoNazi terrorist worshiping freak quotes articles from a site that contains articles like this:

Dissident Voice: A radical newsletter in the struggle for peace and social justice 

The Right to the Truth about the Mass Killings of 11 September 2001 Dissident Voice 

The NSA s 9 11 Cover-Up Dissident Voice 

10 Reasons to Pray for AIPAC s Decline Dissident Voice 

Conclusion, this PaliNazi supporter is yet another one that's fulla shit.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2015)

rylah said:


> I see when You write "EXPERTS" using capitals it immediately turns out
> to be trustworthy.
> 
> They are against genocide but their population flourishes in numbers,
> ...



Have your toilet ready to flush down anything Grau posts down the Mecca.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > I see when You write "EXPERTS" using capitals it immediately turns out
> ...








 I thought it could be monte posting under another screen name as I have seen no posts from monte for a while now.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



"Wrong again Rude-ee" strikes again. The U.S. Department of Homeland Security disagrees with him and thinks START is a valuable resource, at leat well thought of enough to be classed as a centre of excellence.

"Statistical information contained in the Global Terrorism Database is based on reports from a variety of open media sources. *Information is not added to the GTD unless and until we have determined the sources are credible. *Users should not infer any additional actions or results beyond what is presented in a GTD entry and specifically, users should not infer an individual associated with a particular incident was tried and convicted of terrorism or any other criminal offense. If new documentation about an event becomes available, an entry may be modified, as necessary and appropriate.

The National Consortium for the Study of Terrorism and Responses to Terrorism (START) makes the GTD available via this online interface in an effort to increase understanding of terrorist violence so that it can be more readily studied and defeated."

National Consortium for the Study of Terrorism and Responses to Terrorism (START) is one of the U.S. Department of Homeland Security's Centres of Excellence Centers of Excellence Homeland Security"


----------



## Challenger (Aug 3, 2015)

rylah said:


> I see when You write "EXPERTS" using capitals it immediately turns out
> to be trustworthy.



He wrote "EXERPTS" - a short extract from a film, broadcast, or piece of music or writing, not EXPERTS - persons who are very knowledgeable about or skilful in a particular area.

happy to help.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



More bullshit from Monte's sock. Your stupid idiotic site says "information isn't added until "we" verify  it". Who's "we"?! I bets it's a bunch of assholes like you. Ha ha ha. You gotta love these Pali Nazi terrorist worshipers.  They don't even realize how stupid and ignorant they look.

The link you originally quoted had nothing to do with the govt. site you are listing now, by its own admission it uses ONLY "media sources" to gather stats on terrorist events.  That's just about the worst way to gather such data.


----------



## Grau (Aug 3, 2015)

Lipush said:


> How many people here really know how IDF soldiers think and how things even work in our military?
> 
> Most people here are rumor-fed and don't know jack.



 - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Over the decades I've been fortunate enough to maintain contacts made around the world & through old friends. After enjoying the generous hospitality from others around the world, I feel obligated to provide the same for others far away from home.
A little over 3 weeks ago I hosted a dinner party that included 4 higher ranking IDF  & US Military Officers (O5 - 6+).  Other similar events have included Iranian, Greek, British & Palestinian MDs & authors.
I will only say that the majority of the IDF officers were not happy with the policies of the Netanyahu government or the Rightward direction of Israel's general society & troublesome, violent "Settler-Terrorists"

Many ethical & decent Israelis both in the military & out are beginning to express sentiments quite openly ("Breaking the Silence", B'tselem etc)

“Netanyahu a 'Danger' to Israel, Say 200 Israeli Veterans”
Netanyahu a Danger to Israel Say 200 Israeli Veterans

It's no secret that most all people of all nationalities have much in common&  want the same things, the shame of War Crimes, Ethnic Cleansing, Violence & danger to their families are not among them.


----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

Grau said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > How many people here really know how IDF soldiers think and how things even work in our military?
> ...



I've met Obama Bin Laden and he told me he eats pork every Friday and sleeps with underage armadillos.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
B'tselem and Breaking the silence- are one organization living of foreign money. Those lefty-socialist are beyond happy  to join the IDF just to have SOME credibility in bashing it afterwards. SO GIVE US A BREAK.

Not to say that crimes don't occur in the army, any army. We'd be more than happy to be in a situation where we only needed a small portion of the population to serve in the army- not our choice.


----------



## Grau (Aug 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



---------------------

1. If you can't read the credible sources I've already posted, get some help.
If you won't read them, there's no point in my responding:

"Palestine"
Palestine - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
EXCERPT “Palestine (Arabic: فلسطين‎ Filasṭīn, Falasṭīn, Filisṭīn; Greek: Παλαιστίνη

It's generally accepted that the Greeks preceded (came before) the Romans.

Either way, the Native Arabic Christian Residents of Palestine are genetically connected to pre- Canaanite residents:

“Palestinian people”
Palestinians - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
EXCERPT“Genetic analysis suggests that Palestinians are "descendants of a core population that lived in the area since prehistoric times," and that the Muslims among them are largely descendants of Christians and Jews from the southern Levant.[19”"CONTINUED

2.  It doesn't matter where Hamas operates their legal Resistance,(1) IDF targets civilians & destroys life sustaining infrastructure anyway (SEE PLAN DALET)

“Israeli troops killed Gaza children carrying white flag”
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2009/01/27/60853/i

“Kids in the crosshairs: Photo of Palestinian children killed by IDF wins World Press Photo award”
http://rt.com/news/gaza-photo-award-target-353/comments/

“Israel Sprays Farms In Gaza With Poisonous Chemicals (Video)”
Israel Sprays Farms In Gaza With Poisonous Chemicals Video Your News Wire

“Despite truce, Gaza fishermen under fire at sea”
Despite truce Gaza fishermen under fire at sea The National


“Video: Palestinians shot dead at Nakba Day protest did not threaten soldiers”Video Palestinians shot dead at Nakba Day protest did not threaten soldiers - Diplomacy and Defense - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News

. . . . . . . . . . . 
The Netanyahu Regime has made it clear that it prefers the status quo (killing Palestinians) to making peace by its relentless, internationally condemned, "Peace Busting" Settlement Expansionism

“I am not looking for a solution, I am looking for a way to manage the conflict” “Defense Minister Ya'alon:
Defense Minister Ya alon I am not looking for a solution I am looking for a way to manage the conflict 972 Magazine

. . . . . . .  .
(1)   
“United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3236”
United Nations General Assembly Resolution 3236 - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

“Do Palestinians Have the Right to Defend Themselves?”
BY: Ramzy Baroud
EXCERPT ""Additional Protocol I to the Geneva Convention of 1949, (Act 1 C4), passed in 1977, declared that armed struggle can be used, as a last resort, as a method of exercising the right of self-determination."CONTINUED


----------



## Grau (Aug 3, 2015)

rylah said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



----------------

The proof of Genocidal intent on the part of Israel is in the choice of the Netanyahu Regime etc to use illegal experimental Chemical, Genotoxic, D.U. ordinance & D.I.M.E.  Bombs on a civilian population is proof of their intent to Exterminate and Expel all native non Jews aka Genocide.

These banned weapons kill on a wide scale, are lethal, have no known treatment and continue to kill over a period of Generations.

Israel's response is to ban the experienced medical personnel that may be able to find a cure.

“Israel shuts Dr Gilbert out from Gaza for life”
Israel shuts Dr Gilbert out from Gaza for life - The Local
EXCERPT “Now the Israeli government is stating that Gilbert is banned for security reasons, according to an email from the Norwegian embassy in Tel Aviv. The embassy took up the case on Gilbert's behalf after he was refused entry last month.” CONTINUED

Your attempts to justify blatant Genocide are inexcusably sadistic & depraved.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 3, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...


This is so silly. Islamic terrorist huggers frequently hurl screeching complaints of some "genocide" being perpetrated against the "Palestinians". I had understood that genocide suggested a declining population, not an exploding one... oops, maybe using "Palestinian" and "exploding" in the same sentence is not such a good idea. 

Maybe understand the terms you use before using such terms in silly, meaningless cut and paste.


----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...




How many balestinians lived in Gaza in '67?
How many balestinians live there now?

Grau be careful for You unknowingly support
spreading the TRUTH...

Let's compare evidence?


----------



## Grau (Aug 3, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



 ---------------
You understood wrong.

I suppose you consider the various "holocausts" throughout history to be silly or are you among the racist "Selectively Outraged" hypocrites who whine & howl about the mass slaughter of one Ethnic Group / Religion yet find the slaughter of another amusing.

First of all, I said "Genocidal intent " which is precisely the agenda of Israel's Right wing element.

The various Zionist Regimes that have been Exterminating Palestine's native residents easily qualify as Terrorists as Palestinians have been driven from their homes of generations into 2 ruthlessly occupied ghettos.

If you understood what qualifies as Genocide, you'd know that the effect on overall population is not a factor.

From the 1930s up to the late 1949s, the world's Jewish population actually increased slightly yet some people insist that it was an example of Genocide.

Until there is an equitable, durable & just Peace with the Palestinians, Israelis & Jews around the world will continue to lack the security the many ethical & decent Jews deserve.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 3, 2015)

Grau said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



There was no increase during the 1930's.  Only in the last few years, has the population increased a bit.


----------



## rylah (Aug 3, 2015)

Grau said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



1.Right wing genocide? Please refer me to such an organization so I can report on them to a court.

2.I've heard about the increase if jewish population during 30-40's
but please show me an official source.

3. Hitler openly declared the genocide of many peoples, documented the process and so on...anything alike here?

4.Jews never had long-terms of security after exile-NEVER,
Even before arabs invented the 'balstinians'. Peace cannot be reached
because a muslim can't be friends, can't trust or sign a treaty for more than 10 years at a time with a jooooooo. And there's always the option of Taqqhya...research it. 
So SECURITY is a vague term especially for a HEBREW person...well anybody.

I think Jefferson said:
"Those who sell their freedom for SECURITY, deserve nor Freedom
or SECURITY".....wise man.

"Peace" and 'islam' derive from the same root- S.L.M.
Islam is simply submission to alla. Peace with Islam comes only from SUBMISSION.

*If You wanna submit then "peace be upon You".*
 Don't bull us with Your solutions in the ME while sitting some thousands of miles away.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 3, 2015)

Grau said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...





Grau said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...





Well firstly, you cliché's and slogans about "intent", in regard to your silly "genocide" comments are pointless. The very fact that Israel has conceded land in exchange for peace with the retrograde moslem states it adjoins should clear up your befuddlement on that issue.

Secondly, The State of Israel has returned and withdrawn from captured territory greater than the size of Israel itself--Sinai, Egyptian land west of the Nile, land east of the Golan to the suburbs of Damascus, southern Lebanon, Gaza; and,

the expressed governmental policy of the State of Israel is to trade land for a secured peace with her neighbors, including the so-called "Palestinians."
It is a conclusion only of oslamic terroristn hugers to suggest that Israel has "genocidal intent" by *giving back* territory captured in war.


Thirdly, we have the continued issue of Israel's broader relations with its muhammedan neighbors. These are, to put it mildly, less than satisfactory. Not one of the surrounding moslem states is currently willing to concede Israel's right to exist as a sovereign state without demanding concessions. Even Egypt, signatory of the famous Camp David Accords, has backed away from the mildly pro-Israel stance which Anwar Sadat's government had attained and led to his murder at the hand of the muslim brotherhood.

Yet it's been observed many times, by many commentators:


That the Islamic states refuse to accept Palestinian refugees;


That Israel's succor toward the Palestinians exceeds that of all the world's Islamic states put together;


That Moslems in Israel proper enjoy far more rights, better protected, than the residents of the Palestinian zones;


And that the Islamic states of the Middle East have made it mortally dangerous to be a Jew anywhere in that region _except_ Israel.

Clearly, the Palestinians in Gaza and the West Bank are most significant regionally as a flail with which the Middle Eastern Moslem satrapies flog Israel. Those states are not interested in a "solution" to the "Palestinian problem;" they seek the destruction of Israel, and will be satisfied with nothing less.

You should educate yourself about these issues. Read the Hamas Charter. It's an instructive guide to islamist fascism and the goals of your heroes in Hamas'istan.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



START look them up, here, I'll give you a hand START.umd.edu

"Statistical information contained in the Global Terrorism Database is based on reports from a *variety of open media sources"*

This is one of the *open media sources* they use: FBI Reports and Publications

Whoever "they" are, the Department of Homeland Security thinks they're a credible source, so rant on, you just end up looking more and more stupid.

Happy to help.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...





rylah said:


> How many balestinians lived in Gaza in '67?
> How many balestinians live there now?



1967= 0
now= 0


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



FBI is govt. source, not an open media source, you douchebag. All sources including those that are biased, skewed, and fulla shit like you, are considered "open".  A bunch of bullshitters sitting there verifying bullshit doesn't add to to a credible source. Amazing what you can find on the internet these days eh?


----------



## Challenger (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Department of Homeland Security disagrees with you.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Amazing what you can find on the internet these days eh?



Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage

Isn't it.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing what you can find on the internet these days eh?
> ...



Nothing that site says that isn't historically true and other sites don't confirm.

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

Icon of Evil Hitler s Mufti and the Rise of Radical Islam Amazon.co.uk David G. Dalin John F. Rothmann Michael Prichard 9781400156719 Books


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...




Yeah like those time during Iraq when the CIA operatives used
Google to learn about Islam?


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



So there weren't balestinians neither then nor now??
Quiet a genocide...

Now care to relate to facts?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Grau said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...








 Care to give an example of Palestinians defending themselves then, and remember Israel responding to terrorist attacks is not counted as aggression.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...







 D.I.M.E. is not an illegal weapon so how about a link from a non partisan source to the rest of your claims ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Grau said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...








 For which you have no concrete evidence or even false whispers from any valid non partisan source, just the warmongering of white supremacists, islamonazi propagandists and Nazi Jew haters. Is it any wonder you are ridiculed when you produce the evidence


----------



## Challenger (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Ladies first...


----------



## Challenger (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah, and look what a mess they made of the Middle east as a result. Hopefully the Department of Homeland Security is more circumspect, but it doesn't call into question the credibility of the START data since they got it from the FBI open source media.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



If 100 people all spout the same B.S. it still remains B.S. 

You've still not managed to explain why, if the Mufti was second only to Hitler in pure Evilness towards the Jews, the was allowed to live in peace and quiet only 70 miles away from Zionist Israel for decades after the war, the same Zionist Israel who spent a small fortune kidnapping Eichmann who apparently rated much further down the Zionist Evilness meter.


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...




Simple: they made him a puppet...especially having the evidence against him that could be shown to the post WW2 governments...

Zionist kill only those enemies they can't use...


----------



## rylah (Aug 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



I didn't claim of any genocide against balestinians...You said there were no in the Gaza strip.
It seems You're inclined to not answer questions not supporting You views.

But ok- neither balestinians before nor after. Looks like we agree.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 4, 2015)

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Neither did I. I agree there were no balestinians in Gaza, ever. Nor for that matter, throughout the recorded history of the Middle East. *P*alestinians, however, that's another matter.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Actually, it's _no_ matter. The invention of "Palestinian" was a late 1960's concoction of Arafat. It was a forgery to add a national "identity" to Arab beggars and squatters and the beginning of the greatest welfare fraud in history with the eventual establishment of a dedicated UN agency committed solely to perpetuate the myth of arab-moslem occupiers.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 So you abuse the arab muslims for their inability to pronounce their P's, and use F or B instead. So they call themselves Filistinians or Balestinians.

 So now answer the question posed.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 4, 2015)

Blease.  The Balestianians are bery beastful beoble.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2015)

Grau said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > How many people here really know how IDF soldiers think and how things even work in our military?
> ...



Breaking the silence and Betselem are not indication of kindness or honesty. I got that pretty clear after they let some soldiers speak their mind and some of them they shut up pretty fast.

What you see from here you don't see from there, and we know what motivates them, and it has a lot more to do with cash than actual "epiphany". 

I'm talking about soldiers who fight for Israel, not against it, yet act with kindness and selflessness towards both Israelis and Palestinians. That is something you don't hear of, because it's not "juicy" enough to cover a front page, and it goes against the mainstream of being anti-Israel.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2015)

My family are most Israel veterans, and they know perfectly what it means to be in the IDF in key positions. They know that those organizations are a bunch of crap, I'll take their words over words of traitors.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2015)

Grau said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



"Peace"? and what peace will that be? the one from their Hadith, about killing all until the last Jew?

Thanks, but, we'll pass.


----------



## Grau (Aug 5, 2015)

Lipush said:


> My family are most Israel veterans, and they know perfectly what it means to be in the IDF in key positions. They know that those organizations are a bunch of crap, I'll take their words over words of traitors.



-  - - - - - - - - - -
Like most unpaid comment writers, I have a life outside of this and other Forums & cannot immediately respond to every question or Comment. Yesterday I was at the V.A. among other combat veterans my age & the younger ones who were burned, mutilated & traumatized fighting real Wars for your parasitic & genocidal, little enclave, i.e.:

 “QUIETLY LOBBYING CONGRESS TO APPROVE THE USE OF FORCE IN IRAQ WAS ONE OF AIPAC’S SUCCESSES OVER THE PAST YEAR.” AIPAC Executive Director Howard Kohr; N.Y. SUN JAN. ’03

I don't think ill of Israel in general, Israelis etc just as there are many ethical & courageous, well educated IDF members who don't think well of raving, racist, blustering & cowardly IDF child killers. They are also bright enough to realize that Israel can't Kill its way out of what some Naziesque IDF members regard as the "Palestinian Problem" as is the current thinking of the criminal Netanyahu Regime:

 Re: Palestinian Mothers "They have to die and their houses should be demolished so that they cannot bear any more terrorists.”
Ayelet Shaked Israeli MK


Rather than posting a flurry of different, disingenuous & unsupported Comments, if you have any questions you'd like answered or responses to comments I've written, please state them in one civil, mature, coherent & articulate comment & I'll be glad to respond.

Like most  people, I tend to ignore insulting, unsupported opinions & hate filled, racist tantrums.


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > My family are most Israel veterans, and they know perfectly what it means to be in the IDF in key positions. They know that those organizations are a bunch of crap, I'll take their words over words of traitors.
> ...




Today's anti-Semitism tries to look so 'polite' and intelligent...

Tell me how can You claim that:
_"I don't think ill of Israel in general, Israelis etc"
_
After writing:
"your parasitic & genocidal, little enclave"...

Or You were just preparing the ground for those one-sided quotations...so that You seem politically correct?

Shalom


----------



## Grau (Aug 5, 2015)

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Yes, part of Zionist Genocide is "Quiet" in that is the most under-reported systematic extermination in the world today.

The simple definition of Genocide makes no mention as to the number or percentage of people killed but, rather, to the systematic mechanized way in which it is done & to whom:

Genocide Definition of genocide by Merriam-Webster
"Genocide:  the deliberate killing of people who belong to a particular racial, political, or cultural group"

The Foreign Zionists and their descendents who now rule "Vichy Palestine"
have repeatedly made their Genocidal intent perfectly clear over the years

No one has been able to find the alleged, earlier "Final Solution" Plan however, the genocidal intent of Palestine's ruling Zionists is clearly spelled out in Plan Dalet.:


"Our strategy was always to provoke the Arabs and get an appropriate response so we could attack and smash them".
[Israeli General Moshe Dayan; diaries]


"(The Palestinians) would be crushed like grasshoppers ... heads smashed
against the boulders and walls." -- Isreali Prime Minister (at the time) Yitzhak
Shamir in a speech to Jewish settlers New York Times April 1, 1988  


"We will carry out a greater holocaust against the Palestinians," Matan Vilnai, Deputy israeli Defense Minister
Northerntruthseeker Does Israel Make Us Safer Absolutely NOT 

“..... most Palestinians “were born to die—we just have to help them.”CONTINUED
Amiram Levin, former head of the Israeli army’s northern command :

 “I am not looking for a solution, I am looking for a way to manage the conflict” “Defense Minister Ya'alon:
Defense Minister Ya alon I am not looking for a solution I am looking for a way to manage the conflict 972 Magazine

"We have to kill all the Palestinians unless they are resigned to live here as
slaves." Chairman Heilbrun of the Committee for the Re-election of General
Shlomo Lahat as mayor of Tel Aviv, 1983.

"What happened in the Dahiya quarter of Beirut in 2006 will happen in every village from which Israel is fired on. […] We will apply disproportionate force on it and cause great damage and destruction there. From our standpoint, these are not civilian villages, they are military bases." Maj. Gen. Gadi Eizenkot


 Re: Palestinian Mothers "They have to die and their houses should be demolished so that they cannot bear any more terrorists.”
Ayelet Shaked Israeli MK
Are you serious Israeli politician calls for mothers of all Palestinians to be killed Al Bawaba

"We killed them out of a certain naive hubris. Believing with absolute certitude that now, with the White House, the Senate, and much of the American media in our hands, the lives of others do not count as much as our own..." —Ari Shavat. Reproduced in the New York Times, May 27th, 1999

. . . . . . . . . . .

I've already posted documented examples of IDF's extensive & intentional,  illegal use of experimental, Chemical, Genotoxic ordinance & D.I.M.E. bombs on one, particular civilian population.

In addition to that example of Genocide is the one exposed by the Documentary Film: "The Lab"

Because most US Major Media is dominated by a few influential Zionists & Zionist Groups, Zionist atrocities & examples of Genocide go unmentioned except in smaller, Independent media.

Among the more outrageous examples of systematic Zionist Genocide is the Israeli use of non Jewish civilians as human guinea pigs for marketing purposes:

“The Lab”: Israel Tests Weapons, Tactics On Captive Palestinian Population”
WRMEA The Lab Israel Tests Weapons Tactics On Captive Palestinian Population
EXCERPT “The reason is that there are massive profits to be made from testing Israeli military innovations on the more than four million Palestinians in Gaza and the West Bank.”CONTINUED

. . . . . . . . . . .

Among the complaints made by employees of the Holocaust Industry was the "mechanized" way in which Jews were killed.

The only difference today is that Zionists are systematically exterminating Palestine's native population in Air Conditioned comfort.


“ISRAEL PAVES THE WAY FOR KILLING BY REMOTE CONTROL”
Israel paves the way for killing by remote control The National

“Killing by Remote Control: The Bulldozing of Morality”
Killing By Remote Control

“Jewish Group Decries Israel's Remote-Controlled Bulldozers”
CorpWatch Jewish Group Decries Israel s Remote-Controlled Bulldozers


----------



## Hollie (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


That was a lot of cutting and pasting. Some imagined effort to claim an imagined "genocide" that has not existed and does not exist.

Maybe next you can cut and paste volumes of material themed as _islamism is a religion of peace_™


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Do You have any original ideas/thoughts, except those made up stories about You being a brave soldier?

You know- the AMOUNT of information doesn't indicate of its' QUALITY,


----------



## Hollie (Aug 5, 2015)

rylah said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


He also will claim he commands the French forces at Waterloo.


----------



## Grau (Aug 5, 2015)

rylah said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



- - - - - - - - - - - - 

You know when you've debunked the falsehoods of a genocidal Zionist shill when they are forced to resort to howling "Anti-Semite" aka the "White Flag" of debate.

Any rational, honest & ethical person would interpret what I wrote & meant as condemning Israel's criminal element while not condemning ALL Israelis.


So,  any non Jew who condemns Israel's criminal element is an "anti Semite" while any Jew who condemns Israel's criminal element is a "Self Hating Jew"

What a convenient way to slander everyone on the planet who condemns today's most egregious & heavily funded Genocide




"When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser." -Socrates


----------



## Hollie (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...


I see you have abandoned any attempt to support the silly _genocide™ _nonsense.

Read the Hamas "Death Cult" Charter for an instructive lesson on the means and methods for genocide.


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



Yeah yeah very original and true.
First of all the fact that some use it as a 'tool' doesn't mean
 I can't point at an anti-Semite when I see one. And the fact that those muslim Nazis are more present and heard today doesn't make a racist anti-Semite less racist because of some current FASHION those muslims revived all over the world. I can point to the opposite-
more and more racists are seen and heard today because of the support and legitimization they get from millions of brainwashed savages.

Hey just look at Your reaction after my post:

-Copy-pastingx10
- Claiming jews are wrong for pointing at an increasing numbers of racists all around. We're not to blame. A racist is a racist...now it's jews tomorrow it's Indians. Or as Your fellows say : "After Saturday comes Sunday". Jews just have developed a sense fort this scumbags.

Shalom=Peace.....Salam=Islam=Submission


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > My family are most Israel veterans, and they know perfectly what it means to be in the IDF in key positions. They know that those organizations are a bunch of crap, I'll take their words over words of traitors.
> ...







 Where is the evidence of your claims being Israeli government policy, as the destruction of Israel and the mass murder of Jews is Palestinian government policy


----------



## Grau (Aug 5, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



------------------------
You don't speak for all Israelis, especially those not interested in stealing more land and slaughtering innocent civilians.

All experienced Middle East Watchers are familiar with the saying that "Israel will fight to the last drop of American blood" as well as the selfish "Sampson Option": "....We have the capability to take the world down with us. And I can assure you that that will happen before Israel goes under.”


 "Israel must be like a mad dog, too dangerous to bother." I consider it all hopeless at this point. We shall have to try to prevent things from coming to that, if at all possible. Our armed forces, however, are not the thirtieth strongest in the world, but rather the second or third. We have the capability to take the world down with us. And I can assure you that that will happen before Israel goes under.”
General Moshe Dayan

Israel has never declared Final Borders & refuses to make peace because Peace would mean the end of its Expansionist agenda spelled out in the Oded Yinon Plan & "Greater Israel" Seizing / Hegemony over all land from the Litani River to the Euphrates R. to the Nile R.

The Netanyahu Regime's obsession with his internationally condemned, criminal & provocative Expansionism aka his para-Military Settlement Program
is proof of his choice of more Ethnic Cleansing & Regional Conflict over an equitable Peace.

In the long term, Israel is less secure by galvanizing enemies and alienating allies through relentless land grabs & massacres


----------



## Grau (Aug 5, 2015)

rylah said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


 ---------------

Re: "Jews just have developed a sense fort this scumbags."

And...

"First of all the fact that some use it as a 'tool' doesn't mean
I can't point at an anti-Semite when I see one"

In what other ways are you superior to those other Jews?......an Ubermench among "developed' Chosen People"........THIS,  I've got to see!

Relax, The world is not out to "Get the Jews", it's just getting fed up with bankrolling  racist & genocidal Land Thieves.


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...




So enlighten us about the number of arabs You call "Palestinians" that lived before 67' or even '47 ...and their amount today. This should easily prove Your case. Can You be honest about it?

And this is typical 'expansion' right?
Israeli disengagement from Gaza - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Or giving back Sinai for peace is classical expansion right?
Egypt Israel Peace Treaty - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Now why did Jordan signed a long term peace with us
but had to withstand a failed revolt of it's majority of balestinians'?
Why Jordan is developing,progressive but all those who wish to coquesr Israel are fighting each other?
Israel Jordan peace treaty - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

All You count on is Goebbels' tactic of REPITITION to BRAINWASH
lefty-socialist hippie masses of fools.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...







 I don't speak for any Israeli's I asked a simple question and expected an honest answer and all you give is the usual islamonazi propaganda pieces that have never been proven.


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



Then leave us alone and deal with Iran and Saudi better who use their petro-dollar which is much more than a joooo-dollar.

What's Your obsession with the 'chosen ones' myth...Jews chose G-d not th other way around. We said "We do an Hear" while Your ancestors were burying their daughters alive and sacrificing them to baal. or the moon goddesses.

Now there're stupid jews who don't know their tradition and history...like in every nation so when attacked by ruthless lies the get
protective....but the funny part is most of the times they're right.


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 5, 2015)

fanger said:


> There have been more jewish terror attacks in the US than islamic ones


What is the basis for the numbers?  I see almost none of the latino and jewish extremits.  I see a constant parade of Islamic extreits.  What are the sorce?  Your ass?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...







 So why are they still giving the Palestinians so much money if they are sick of bankrolling racist and genocidal land thieves. It cant be Israel you are referring too as they own the lqand under International laws of 1923 and 1949


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...







 Have you even read the UN resolutions dealing with the partition of Israel, and how they say that the borders have to be mutually agreed. Egypt and Jordan understood this and made the right moves,

 Now about these land grabs whose land is it under international law ?


----------



## Challenger (Aug 5, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > There have been more jewish terror attacks in the US than islamic ones
> ...



The FBI.


----------



## fanger (Aug 5, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > There have been more jewish terror attacks in the US than islamic ones
> ...


If you right click on the pie chart, varies options are offered, scroll down to "copy image URL" open a new window hover the curser over the address bar right click again and select "paste" and enter, the address of the image will then be opened, click on "print" for a hard copy, 
then roll it up tightly, and stick it up your own arse


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

Challenger said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Link please. So we can see when it was posted- before or after Your fellow Muslim Brothers infiltrated the US with the help of their
Barry bin Taqqya master.


----------



## fanger (Aug 5, 2015)

Follow above instructions, and Mazel Tov!


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 5, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> Neat video showing the IDF's standards of behavior.  Showing what is expected, and what is forbidden.
> The guy doing this is a christian israeli, not Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooish.  So if you hate Jooooooooooooooos, you can believe this guy.


The German Soldier s Ten Commandments Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

FBI Terrorism 2002 2005

Got it just check those 'terror' acts included by Animal rights activist who break cages and lay under cars...or those Earth/Animal Liberation Front  vandalism...all 'terror' attacks, Malicious Destruction of Property, Bank robberies.


Now I've counted 20 attacks by Jewish organizations among them bombings by Kahana group  (which are terror) but also smoke grenade and tear gas "bombing". And I'm not sure those Animal activists weren't included because of some Rosenthal among 'em.
Not to say that jews didn't commit any of terror acts. But are we really going to compare those to beheadings, 9/11 and alikes that instill 
deep terror in the heart of whole nations? Absurd. 

I think that those muslims gave it a new clear definition- civilization terror. And that's a whole new level.

Good luck convincing with this data- there're wounds inflicted so deep
onto western societies that this failed deception of 'peaceful Islam'
just won't stick. It's like comparing wars between nations to the Inquisition. Muslims gonna carry this sign for at least 'couple of centuries-if they're going to remain the way they are-which is not how it seems by looking at the world.


----------



## fanger (Aug 5, 2015)

The *Lavon Affair* refers to a failed Israelicovert operation, code named *Operation Susannah*, conducted in Egypt in the Summer of 1954. As part of the false flag operation,[1] a group of Egyptian Jews were recruited by Israeli military intelligence to plant bombs inside Egyptian, American and British-owned civilian targets, cinemas, libraries and American educational centers. The bombs were timed to detonate several hours after closing time. The attacks were to be blamed on the Muslim Brotherhood,
In the summer of 1954 Colonel Binyamin Gibli, the chief of Israel's military intelligence, Aman, initiated _Operation Susannah_ in order to reverse that decision. The goal of the Operation was to carry out bombings and other acts of sabotage in Egypt with the aim of creating an atmosphere in which the British and American opponents of British withdrawal from Egypt would be able to gain the upper hand and block the British withdrawal from Egypt.

According to historian Shabtai Teveth, who wrote one of the more detailed accounts, the assignment was "To undermine Western confidence in the existing [Egyptian] regime by generating public insecurity and actions to bring about arrests, demonstrations, and acts of revenge, while totally concealing the Israeli factor. The team was accordingly urged to avoid detection, so that suspicion would fall on the Muslim Brotherhood, the Communists, 'unspecified malcontents' or 'local nationalists'."[2]
Lavon Affair - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

*by way of deception   *


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2015)

fanger said:


> The *Lavon Affair* refers to a failed Israelicovert operation, code named *Operation Susannah*, conducted in Egypt in the Summer of 1954. As part of the false flag operation,[1] a group of Egyptian Jews were recruited by Israeli military intelligence to plant bombs inside Egyptian, American and British-owned civilian targets, cinemas, libraries and American educational centers. The bombs were timed to detonate several hours after closing time. The attacks were to be blamed on the Muslim Brotherhood,
> In the summer of 1954 Colonel Binyamin Gibli, the chief of Israel's military intelligence, Aman, initiated _Operation Susannah_ in order to reverse that decision. The goal of the Operation was to carry out bombings and other acts of sabotage in Egypt with the aim of creating an atmosphere in which the British and American opponents of British withdrawal from Egypt would be able to gain the upper hand and block the British withdrawal from Egypt.
> 
> According to historian Shabtai Teveth, who wrote one of the more detailed accounts, the assignment was "To undermine Western confidence in the existing [Egyptian] regime by generating public insecurity and actions to bring about arrests, demonstrations, and acts of revenge, while totally concealing the Israeli factor. The team was accordingly urged to avoid detection, so that suspicion would fall on the Muslim Brotherhood, the Communists, 'unspecified malcontents' or 'local nationalists'."[2]
> ...




Are You sure You wanna slip from terror attack in the US and start comparing what happens in the middle east??
Think again- from a westerner perspective each public execution is terror...even before mentioning Arab Spring or Hamas shooting down civilians in daylight. There won't be enough space in this forum do describe what a westerner will accept as terror attacks in ME done by fellow muslims on a daily basis.

By the way being presented by someone who says 1,4,5 year old MURDERED babies "rot in hell"...
You're THE symbol of what civilian cell TERROR is, You'll carry this sign and we'll make a vivid example of Your case:
Will you condemn this murder Page 17 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## fanger (Aug 5, 2015)

What do you mean  "by fellow muslims" are you claiming to be one?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > My family are most Israel veterans, and they know perfectly what it means to be in the IDF in key positions. They know that those organizations are a bunch of crap, I'll take their words over words of traitors.
> ...



I love your quote, except that Ayelet Shaked (one of the few Members of Knesset I respect, for many reasons) never said such a thing. She said that mothers of Palestinian terrorist who commit crimes against innocent Israelis should also be held responsible for their crimes in court. Nowhere it was said anything similar to that stupid phrase.

But again, who needs facts when you can just_ make something up_.


----------



## Lipush (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > My family are most Israel veterans, and they know perfectly what it means to be in the IDF in key positions. They know that those organizations are a bunch of crap, I'll take their words over words of traitors.
> ...



Where in my last posts did I personally attack you?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



Rabin offered Arafat more land that any other leader ever had, and it was pushed under the table... not because of Igal Amir, but because the Palestinian refused to sign the deal.

They refused to Rabimn, who was the most generous giver Israel could have offered, yet they felt they were in the position to refuse. Well, surely they didn't think Netanyahu will offer them something better? They were not THAT dense.

Israel offered peace, while the Palestinian refused. We have our own saying, "Palestinians never miss a chance to miss a chance." There is no peace up until now because they don't want peace. Peace will mean the Palestinians will have no one to lean on to take the blame for their inside problems. I mean like, family honor, inside feuds, differences of leadership views, and the massive anount of "victimized payments" from rich Arab countries.

That is, in my opinion, a more realistic view.

As I said, if you look at the amount of Arab Palestinians in 1948, and their demographic today, they duplicated in about at least 3 or 4 times. Not only we didn't "genocide" them, but they overwhelmed us.

As I said, we, the Jews, must be the lamest destroyers ever if that is how we ethnically destroy a nation.


----------



## fanger (Aug 5, 2015)

We too have our own saying, "israelis never miss a chance to shot themselves in the foot."


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 5, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Sheer incompetence and ineptitude.  How on earth can you have mass murder when you only kill 1000 or   after a month?  You people are sure lazy.  How are you going to get anything done?


----------



## Grau (Aug 5, 2015)

rylah said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



-_________________

1. Re: "
"So enlighten us about the number of arabs You call "Palestinians" that lived before 67' or even '47 ...and their amount today. This should easily prove Your case. Can You be honest about it?"

To which "case" are you referring?

2. Re: Expansion: Think "relentless, illegal Settlement sprawl & ruthless Palestinian home demolition"

Name just ONE instance in History in which Foreign Armies / Terrorist Gangs have come from far away, invaded and ruthlessly Occupied any Native Population without meating Resistance from that population.

Of the 37 signatories to Israel's Declaration of Independence, only ONE was from the Region. The rest were from Europe & elsewhere

And:
"There is not a single place built in this country that
did not have a former Arab population."(see below)

"Jewish villages were built in the place of Arab villages. You do not even know
the names of these Arab villages, and I do not blame you because geography
books no longer exist. Not only do the books not exist, the Arab villages are
not there either. Nahlal arose in the place of Mahlul; Kibbutz Gvat in the place
of Jibta; Kibbutz Sarid in the place of Huneifis; and Kefar Yehushua in the
place of Tal al- Shuman. There is not a single place built in this country that
did not have a former Arab population." -- David Ben Gurion, quoted in The
Jewish Paradox, by Nahum Goldmann, Weidenfeld and Nicolson, 1978, p. 99.

- Gaza: Israel still controls Gaza's deadly Blockade & has rendered Gaza a barely habitable toxic waste dump. Of course they're willing to withdraw from an area they are destroying & poisoning:

“Israel Sprays Farms In Gaza With Poisonous Chemicals (Video)”
Israel Sprays Farms In Gaza With Poisonous Chemicals Video Your News Wire
EXCERPT “Israeli pesticide planes sprayed Gaza’s agricultural lands east of Gaza in recent days causing huge damage to the crops in a very short space of time."CONTINUED


-  Sinai: Again, still under Israeli control & uninhabitable Considering the amount of Palestinian land Israel has stolen over the decades, whatever they've given back is a joke. It's like the car thief who steals an entire car, returns a hubcap & expects gratitude from the owner.

As long as the Netanyahu Regime continues, relentless & provocative Settlement Sprawl & is committing Genocide via Experimental, Chemical, Genotoxic Weapons, diversionary drivel about Jordan etc mean nothing.

Accusing Opponents to these sadistic & Naziesque Exterminations via Chemicals, D.U. etc of "Propaganda" is laughable in light of Israel's State Run multi-million /billion $ Hasbara / Propaganda industry.

It's ironic that you should mention "Repetition" when that is the cornerstone of training for you & your fellow Hasbara Hirelings:

"Luntz tells advocates to ...trot out the constant line about Hamas using human shields." (1)


Israel is the only country in the world with such an extensive, costly, international & sophisticated Propaganda Industry......

Or.....

So badly needs one.


___________________


(1)    “Frank Luntz’s latest hasbara talking points – how to defend Israel post-Gaza”
Frank Luntz s latest hasbara talking points how to defend Israel post-Gaza MuzzleWatch


----------



## Hollie (Aug 5, 2015)

fanger said:


> We too have our own saying, "israelis never miss a chance to shot themselves in the foot."


"Shoot". 

"..... shoot themselves....."

You people are as incompetent with your goofy slogans as you are managing to exist in the 21st century.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...


What's not surprising is that your frantic cutting and pasting re: the Arab squatters occupying the disputed territories and your claim of their alleged  entitlement to the land is typical Islamo-bluster.

The disputed territories have a history of being conquered by Arab-Moslem warring tribes and their Islamo-Crusades, the most recent being the Ottomans. In typical Islamo-whining, you seek to put an arbitrary timeline on ownership of the land, obviously in favor of Islamo-squatters, because that calms an ideological Islamo-entitlement with regard to the Islamo-concept of _waqf_. 

What's laughable regarding your islamo-ranting are allusions to "genocide" and "extermination" when those attributes actually fit the proscription of your Islamo-fascist heroes of Hamas specifically and Islamo-dom, generally. 

Thanks. 

ISIS needs recruits. Grow a pair. Give your keyboard a break from all that pounding.

Thanks again. 

Love, 

Hollie.


----------



## Grau (Aug 5, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...





browsing deer said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



____________________

No one could know what the current population of Gaza is today.

Would YOU want to be a census taker in what has been rendered a combination fetid, Toxic Waste Dump / Open Air Shooting Gallery / Labratory for Israel's testing of Chemical, Genotoxic Weapons etc?

Because the effects of IDF's Experimental Chemical & Genotoxic Weapons is to inflict incurable, terminal & painful wounds that cause later deaths, birth deaths & guarantee deaths in other for generations, an actual casualty number from a single Mass Slaughter like "Protective Edge" etc is impossible to calculate.

The "lessons from the holocaust" that  members of the criminal Netanyahu Regime, its Zionist War Criminals & apologists for Israel's Genocide have learned is how to exterminate multitudes more surreptitiously.


----------



## Grau (Aug 5, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



-------------------

Hamas targeted & killed just under 100 IDF members and approx. 3 civilians

Meanwhile

IDF targeted & killed over 2,200 Civilians and about 100 Hamas Fighters

Which is the REAL  "Terrorist" organization?


Thanks


P.S. I've served my time fighting a REAL  army now, I'm opposing another "holocaust"


----------



## Hollie (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Has anyone told the Pal beggars and squatters of the Genocide? <---- note the capital "G"

They've been breeding like rabbits, presumably as a way to extort more international welfare dollars from the infidel.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 5, 2015)

Grau said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...


Not sure what your complaint is. Islamic terrorism has consequences. The result of Islamic jihad is lots of dead Islamic jihadis. 

That's what I call putting the _had_ in jee-had.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> What do you mean  "by fellow muslims" are you claiming to be one?






 You walk like a duck, swim like a duck and quack like a duck so you must be a duck.   Do you understand yet Abdul that you come across as a muslim


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > browsing deer said:
> ...








 They are not breeding like rabbits they are just importing more illegal immigrants from Jordan and Egypt. Have you heard the arab saying     " women for children, boys for pleasure, melons for sheer delight "


----------



## theliq (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...


   YAWN


----------



## Challenger (Aug 6, 2015)

rylah said:


> Now I've counted 20 attacks by Jewish organizations among them bombings by Kahana group (which are terror) but also smoke grenade and tear gas "bombing". And I'm not sure those Animal activists weren't included because of some Rosenthal among 'em.



So now the FBI are "anti-Semitic" whatever next...Jewish terrorism is only due to provocations by the Moooslims constantly throwing stones at tanks...that clanging noise is enough to drive anyone to slaughter them...or burn their children alive.


----------



## rylah (Aug 6, 2015)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Now I've counted 20 attacks by Jewish organizations among them bombings by Kahana group (which are terror) but also smoke grenade and tear gas "bombing". And I'm not sure those Animal activists weren't included because of some Rosenthal among 'em.
> ...



All of what You said is STRAWMAN FALLACY- don't misrepresent me!
Are You deluded? Where did I mention 'anti-Semitic'?

All I did is describe what the FBI included as terror attacks- bank robberies, gas bombs and smoke grenades along with Animal-Earth activists breaking cages and vandalizing property. 

All those along with 9/11, beheadings- You know 'CIVILIZATION TERROR" that instills fear onto whole nations.

For the joooo-phobics- like Yourself, I said that there were bombings
by jewish groups (Kahana) which indeed are terror attacks...

Again all You did is misrepresent my words via STRAWMAN FALLACY.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 6, 2015)

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



This:


rylah said:


> And I'm not sure those Animal activists weren't included because of some Rosenthal among 'em.



Sounded like you were insinuating the FBI has a "bias" against certain names; like all Hasbarists you were inferring "anti-Semitism" on their part. As for "strawman fallacy" calling me a "joooo-phobic" is a good example of appeal to motive fallacy.


----------



## rylah (Aug 6, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...




Playing dumb aren't You?
Ok let's do it again..S-L-O-W-L-Y:

Ishmaelites-arabs (later 'balestinians') lived in 'palestine' before '47 and how many live today...we could omit the Jordan balestinians and other 'refugees' in arab countries- just in Israel+Gaza+W.B?

AGAIN SLOWLY- please answer these 2 simple questions:

1. Palestinian demographic pre or in 1947-how much 'balestinians" were living in balestine?
(although the balestinian nation was invented only in '67)

2. How much balestinians live in Gaza and West Bank today?


----------



## rylah (Aug 6, 2015)

Grau said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...




You wrote:
_"Hamas targeted & killed just under 100 IDF members and approx. 3 civilians. Meanwhile IDF targeted & killed over 2,200 Civilians and about 100 Hamas Fighters"
_
All you know is twisting words and blaming just one side while turning a blind eye to those who You support.

Now how many Gazans has Hamas itself killed during the last 10 years? Why does Hamas endangers and targets its' civilians by shooting mainly from POPULATED AREAS?

Here are just SOME examples:
The human-shield myth US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Palestinians inflict TERROR on themselves US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Would You have the honor to answer?


----------



## Challenger (Aug 6, 2015)

rylah said:


> All you know is twisting words and blaming just one side while turning a blind eye to those who You support.



Dear teapot...love kettle.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Now I've counted 20 attacks by Jewish organizations among them bombings by Kahana group (which are terror) but also smoke grenade and tear gas "bombing". And I'm not sure those Animal activists weren't included because of some Rosenthal among 'em.
> ...







 How about a link to Israeli terrorism then, you know the score unbiased and non partisan.


----------



## rylah (Aug 6, 2015)

theliq said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...




What a great example of a coward troll for all to see. Thank You please keep on this in-depth analysis of give information.

Now does anyone who claims 'genocide' has the honor to answer my question directly?


----------



## rylah (Aug 6, 2015)

No one dares to tell the truth? Are you being punished for it?

_"We muslims have been HONORED to do BRAINWASHING"_


----------



## Grau (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



------------------------

To avoid any confusion, I didn't write:

"They are not breeding like rabbits they are just importing more illegal immigrants from Jordan and Egypt. Have you heard the arab saying     " women for children, boys for pleasure, melons for sheer delight "[/QUOTE]"
-------------

However,  I have yet to read a mature, rational, & factual Comment addressing and / or refuting anything I have written & supported.

These puerile Hasbara Trolls are not considering Israel's best long term interests byventing their hate filled bigotry & supporting the current, Genocidal Zionist Occupiers of Vichy Palestine.

Israel cannot survive without Foreign Aid & citizens of those countries providing that foreign aid are getting fed up with the Genocidal, Expansionist & Criminal Netanyahu Regime:

Supporting a myopic, violent & grasping Regime is not "Supporting Israel"

“Henry Kissinger: ''In 10 years Israel will cease to exist''
Kavkazcenter.com

EXCERPT “According to news reports, Henry Kissinger and sixteen American intelligence agencies agree that in the near future, "Israel" will no longer exist.

The US Intelligence Community agrees, though perhaps not on the precise 2022 expiration date.
Sixteen US intelligence agencies with a combined budget over USD70 billion have issued an 82-page analysis titled "Preparing for a Post-Israel Middle East".

The US intelligence report observes that the 700,000 "Israeli" settlers illegally squatting on land stolen in 1967 - land that the entire world agrees belongs to Palestine, not "Israel" - are not going to pack up and leave peacefully.

Since the world will never accept their ongoing presence on stolen land, "Israel" is like South Africa in the late 1980s.

The report states that the brutality and criminality of the settlers, and the growing apartheid-style infrastructure including the apartheid wall and the ever-more-draconian system of checkpoints, are indefensible, unsustainable, and out of synch with American values.

The US intelligence community report says that in light of these realities, the US government simply no longer has the military and financial resources to continue propping up "Israel" against the wishes of more than a billion of its neighbors.”


In order to normalize relations with 57 Islamic countries, the report suggests, the US will have to follow its own national interests and pull the plug on "Israel".CONTINUED


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Grau said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


"
-------------

However,  I have yet to read a mature, rational, & factual Comment addressing and / or refuting anything I have written & supported.

These puerile Hasbara Trolls are not considering Israel's best long term interests byventing their hate filled bigotry & supporting the current, Genocidal Zionist Occupiers of Vichy Palestine.

Israel cannot survive without Foreign Aid & citizens of those countries providing that foreign aid are getting fed up with the Genocidal, Expansionist & Criminal Netanyahu Regime:

Supporting a myopic, violent & grasping Regime is not "Supporting Israel"

“Henry Kissinger: ''In 10 years Israel will cease to exist''
Kavkazcenter.com

EXCERPT “According to news reports, Henry Kissinger and sixteen American intelligence agencies agree that in the near future, "Israel" will no longer exist.

The US Intelligence Community agrees, though perhaps not on the precise 2022 expiration date.
Sixteen US intelligence agencies with a combined budget over USD70 billion have issued an 82-page analysis titled "Preparing for a Post-Israel Middle East".

The US intelligence report observes that the 700,000 "Israeli" settlers illegally squatting on land stolen in 1967 - land that the entire world agrees belongs to Palestine, not "Israel" - are not going to pack up and leave peacefully.

Since the world will never accept their ongoing presence on stolen land, "Israel" is like South Africa in the late 1980s.

The report states that the brutality and criminality of the settlers, and the growing apartheid-style infrastructure including the apartheid wall and the ever-more-draconian system of checkpoints, are indefensible, unsustainable, and out of synch with American values.

The US intelligence community report says that in light of these realities, the US government simply no longer has the military and financial resources to continue propping up "Israel" against the wishes of more than a billion of its neighbors.”


In order to normalize relations with 57 Islamic countries, the report suggests, the US will have to follow its own national interests and pull the plug on "Israel".CONTINUED[/QUOTE]






 You show your true intent as a rabid racist Nazi jew hater and islamofascist when you posted  " These puerile Hasbara Trolls "  the latest islamomarxist buzz word that now lacks any meaning because it has been overused  by brain dead Palestinian supporters.


----------



## Grau (Aug 6, 2015)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Now I've counted 20 attacks by Jewish organizations among them bombings by Kahana group (which are terror) but also smoke grenade and tear gas "bombing". And I'm not sure those Animal activists weren't included because of some Rosenthal among 'em.
> ...



________________

The former "Epithet of Mass Destruction".......howling "anti Semite" has long since become a meaningless tool of desperate & failed Hasbara Trolls

The addition of "Self Hating Jew" to those examples of an inability to refute simple facts conveniently includes everyone on the planet since every one is either a Jew or a non Jew.

The Zionist "Provoke-then-Massacre" tactic is hardly a new one:

"Our strategy was always to provoke the Arabs and get an appropriate response so we could attack and smash them".
[Israeli General Moshe Dayan; diaries]
Not so Happy New Year New Years p49 
Investors Room Israeli Gaza conflict - MoneyAM - Free Share Prices Stock Quotes Charts News Level2

Netanyahu & his fellow War Criminals have announced a refusal to a Two State solution & an unwillingness to make Peace precisely to continue the slaughter of Palestine's native population.

Making Peace would require a cessation of Settlement Sprawl, Palestinian home demolition & other provocative machinations allowing IDF to use its sophisticated US provided arsenal on the most ruthlessly persecuted population in modern History.

Thanks


----------



## Hollie (Aug 6, 2015)

Grau said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


"
-------------

However,  I have yet to read a mature, rational, & factual Comment addressing and / or refuting anything I have written & supported.

These puerile Hasbara Trolls are not considering Israel's best long term interests byventing their hate filled bigotry & supporting the current, Genocidal Zionist Occupiers of Vichy Palestine.

Israel cannot survive without Foreign Aid & citizens of those countries providing that foreign aid are getting fed up with the Genocidal, Expansionist & Criminal Netanyahu Regime:

Supporting a myopic, violent & grasping Regime is not "Supporting Israel"

“Henry Kissinger: ''In 10 years Israel will cease to exist''
Kavkazcenter.com

EXCERPT “According to news reports, Henry Kissinger and sixteen American intelligence agencies agree that in the near future, "Israel" will no longer exist.

The US Intelligence Community agrees, though perhaps not on the precise 2022 expiration date.
Sixteen US intelligence agencies with a combined budget over USD70 billion have issued an 82-page analysis titled "Preparing for a Post-Israel Middle East".

The US intelligence report observes that the 700,000 "Israeli" settlers illegally squatting on land stolen in 1967 - land that the entire world agrees belongs to Palestine, not "Israel" - are not going to pack up and leave peacefully.

Since the world will never accept their ongoing presence on stolen land, "Israel" is like South Africa in the late 1980s.

The report states that the brutality and criminality of the settlers, and the growing apartheid-style infrastructure including the apartheid wall and the ever-more-draconian system of checkpoints, are indefensible, unsustainable, and out of synch with American values.

The US intelligence community report says that in light of these realities, the US government simply no longer has the military and financial resources to continue propping up "Israel" against the wishes of more than a billion of its neighbors.”


In order to normalize relations with 57 Islamic countries, the report suggests, the US will have to follow its own national interests and pull the plug on "Israel".CONTINUED[/QUOTE]





Why would the US abandon an ally and the only true democracy in the islamist middle east to placate islamist fascism?


----------



## Grau (Aug 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...








You show your true intent as a rabid racist Nazi jew hater and islamofascist when you posted  " These puerile Hasbara Trolls "  the latest islamomarxist buzz word that now lacks any meaning because it has been overused  by brain dead Palestinian supporters.[/QUOTE]

________________

“When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser.” -Socrates

Try again when you have some actual Facts to relate


----------



## Hollie (Aug 6, 2015)

Grau said:


> However,  I have yet to read a mature, rational, & factual Comment addressing and / or refuting anything I have written & supported.


Sure you have. I tasked you with supporting your pointless "genocide" claim you hurled at Israel and you shuffled off.

You tend to get frantic with your cutting and pasting and lose sight of the fact that you will be tasked with supporting what you cut and paste. 

Because you're unable to do that, you should reconsider your participation in these threads.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Grau said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Grau said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...







 You show your true intent as a rabid racist Nazi jew hater and islamofascist when you posted " Hasbara Trolls " the latest islamomarxist buzz word that now lacks any meaning because it has been overused by brain dead Palestinian supporters


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 6, 2015)

Grau said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



________________

“When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser.” -Socrates

Try again when you have some actual Facts to relate[/QUOTE]






Whats wrong don't you have the intelligence to come up a reply to the truth. I posted facts and it seems that you cant argue with them.


----------



## Grau (Aug 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



- - - - - - - - - - - -

Among the many Realities ignored by the Hasbarats is the fact that Zionists introduced what is called "Terrorism" into the region.

They used the first Letter Bombs, Car Bombs, and large scale Bombings killing members of all groups including Jews i.e. The King David Hotel & the Patria:

 “On Nov. 25, 1940 the Haganah commanders ordered the blowing up of the ship Patria in Haifa Harbor as a protest against England’s plan to send refugees to Mauritius instead of to Palestine, and thus 272 Jewish refugees perished.”


Zionists Terrorist Gangs kill Jews & Americans just as readily as Muslims if they get in the way of their "Greater Israel" & other murderous & expansionist agendas. The same Zionist Gangs & political parities  (i.e. German Zionist Federation) are just as dangerous to fellow Jews as to anyone else.


Also:


“Jewish Extremists Have Committed More Acts Of Terrorism In The US Than Muslim Extremists”

Jewish Extremists Have Committed More Acts Of Terrorism In The US Than Muslim Extremists Alternative

EXCERPT “An FBI report shows that only a small percentage of terrorist attacks carried out on U.S. soil between 1980 and 2005 were perpetrated by Muslims.
According to this data, there were more Jewish acts of terrorism within the United States than Islamic (7% vs 6%).
 These radical Jews committed acts of terrorism in the name of their religion.
 These were not terrorists who happened to be Jews; rather, they were extremist Jews who committed acts of terrorism based on their religious passions, just like Al-Qaeda and company.”CONTINUED


Additionally, as much as Israel's Hasbarats howl & whine about "Palestine suicide bombings", the fact is:

“The first Palestinian suicide bombing occurred in 1994, 40 days after the massacre by the Brooklyn native Baruch Goldstein of 29 praying Muslims at the Al Ibrahim Mosque in Hebron.”


Thanks


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 7, 2015)

Grau said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



9/11 was committed by Muslims.  That was enough by itself.


----------



## Grau (Aug 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



________________

Not so fast there.......

I don't believe Poll statistics to be exact but depending on how the Poll question is asked, a vast majority of Americans no longer believe the absurd "Official Version"

For Example:

“Scientific Poll: 84% Say 9/11 Is A Cover Up - Prison Planet.com
www.prisonplanet.com/articles/October2006/141006poll.htm‎


“One in Seven Believe U.S. Government staged the 9/11 attacks in conspiracy”
One in seven believe American Government staged the 9 11 attacks in conspiracy Daily Mail Online

. . . . . . . . . .

In addition to reams of expert testimony from individuals who are far more  knowledgeable in the fields of piloting an airliner, demolition, etc etc even the FBI didn't believe Bin Laden etc were involved:

FBI: No hard evidence linking Bin Laden to 9/11
FBI No hard evidence linking Bin Laden to 9 11

Look for Yourself:

FBI Most Wanted List
FBI Be part of the solution.

He's wanted for other stuff but 9/11 isn't one of them.......

Turkey and Israel What Lies Behind the Recent Volte Face by G n l Tol
. . . . . . . . .
Other than an excuse to vilify Muslims by anti Islamic bigots, why do some people still hang on the unbelievable Official Version of 9/11

Please take a look:

“Psychologists Explain 9/11 Denial Despite Hard Scientific Evidence”
Psychologists Explain 9 11 Denial Despite Hard Scientific Evidence Conscious Life News

. . . . . . . . . . . .

Additionally, the solution to any crime exists in figuring who stood to benefit & "Means, Motive & Opportunity".

If a.Q. was responsible, why was the first reaction of the US Government to destroy Iraq, for Israel?

 “QUIETLY LOBBYING CONGRESS TO APPROVE THE USE OF FORCE IN IRAQ WAS ONE OF AIPAC’S SUCCESSES OVER THE PAST YEAR.” AIPAC Executive Director Howard Kohr; N.Y. SUN JAN. ’03


----------



## Hollie (Aug 7, 2015)

Grau said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...


This isn't the thread for goofy conspiracy theories.


----------



## teddyearp (Aug 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to see the bullshit is still flowing here.  The date stamp of this article based upon it's URL is from 2005.
> ...



Man you really do not know me do you.  The reason I pointed out the fact that it was in 2005 means that we have probably hashed this out already, to the further distraction and derailment, and in many many other threads; not that I think it is of no consequence.

Try again.  And check it.  I didn't even call you names.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 8, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Saudi Arabians...America's ally. Not a Palestinian in sight.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 8, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Neither did I, you admitted yourself you are a Zionist in previous posts; are you now denying you are a Zionist? If that's the case, I'll stop calling you one.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 8, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



You mean like this one: "All Israeli soldiers get this booklet and are obliged to carry and follow it"?
sounds like a far-fetched theory to me.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



That's not a theory. That's policy.

A far-fetched theory could be described as "Palestinians" or "Islamic freedom fighters".


----------



## Challenger (Aug 8, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



The far fetched theory part is "...and follow it"


----------



## Hollie (Aug 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


I'm always struck at the impotence displayed by the rabid jooooooo hating cabal which slams away at their keyboard but won't put their slurred words into action.

In other news, about a quarter million have died in Iraq and Syria at the hands of the ISIS freedom fighters, the vast majority Moslems slaughtered by their fellow Moslems and not a peep, not a whimper from the wannabes.

Allahu Akbar!


----------



## Roudy (Aug 8, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



That post and its sources belong here:


----------



## Roudy (Aug 8, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



Palestinians are the genocidal maniacs.  Get it right, sock.

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

*Hitler's Mufti*

Recent work by historians and apologists has revealed that an influential, international religious leader was also an ardent supporter of Adolf Hitler. His name was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini. This Grand Mufti of Jerusalem recruited whole divisions of fanatics to fight and kill in the name of extremism. 

Revered in some circles today as one of the fathers of modern radical Islam, al-Husseini has been the subject of a number of modern studies. Scholars such as David Dalin, John Rothmann, Chuck Morse, and others have courageously brought al-Husseini’s actions to light. "Hitler’s Mufti," as many have called him, had a direct hand in some of the darkest moments of the Holocaust, the slaughter of tens of thousands of Christians, and the formation of some of the most hate-filled generations of modern history. Al-Husseini is a testament to the way that evil finds evil.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Grau is yet another paid propagandist spreading Islamic PaliNazi garbage which comes from from the same source that brought us Monte and Sherri.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Bullshit.  It comes from a blog that uses unidentified "media" sources that it "claims" that it verifies.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 8, 2015)

Grau said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



This idiot quotes IslamoNazi bullshit sources like it's an art form.  Funny part is that it actually thinks there is any validity to these claims


----------



## Roudy (Aug 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Now I've counted 20 attacks by Jewish organizations among them bombings by Kahana group (which are terror) but also smoke grenade and tear gas "bombing". And I'm not sure those Animal activists weren't included because of some Rosenthal among 'em.
> ...



Show us the FBI link then, Mahmoud. Otherwise take your Mickeymouse graph and stick it up your Mecca.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 8, 2015)

Grau said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


"
-------------

However,  I have yet to read a mature, rational, & factual Comment addressing and / or refuting anything I have written & supported.

These puerile Hasbara Trolls are not considering Israel's best long term interests byventing their hate filled bigotry & supporting the current, Genocidal Zionist Occupiers of Vichy Palestine.

Israel cannot survive without Foreign Aid & citizens of those countries providing that foreign aid are getting fed up with the Genocidal, Expansionist & Criminal Netanyahu Regime:

Supporting a myopic, violent & grasping Regime is not "Supporting Israel"

“Henry Kissinger: ''In 10 years Israel will cease to exist''
Kavkazcenter.com

EXCERPT “According to news reports, Henry Kissinger and sixteen American intelligence agencies agree that in the near future, "Israel" will no longer exist.

The US Intelligence Community agrees, though perhaps not on the precise 2022 expiration date.
Sixteen US intelligence agencies with a combined budget over USD70 billion have issued an 82-page analysis titled "Preparing for a Post-Israel Middle East".

The US intelligence report observes that the 700,000 "Israeli" settlers illegally squatting on land stolen in 1967 - land that the entire world agrees belongs to Palestine, not "Israel" - are not going to pack up and leave peacefully.

Since the world will never accept their ongoing presence on stolen land, "Israel" is like South Africa in the late 1980s.

The report states that the brutality and criminality of the settlers, and the growing apartheid-style infrastructure including the apartheid wall and the ever-more-draconian system of checkpoints, are indefensible, unsustainable, and out of synch with American values.

The US intelligence community report says that in light of these realities, the US government simply no longer has the military and financial resources to continue propping up "Israel" against the wishes of more than a billion of its neighbors.”


In order to normalize relations with 57 Islamic countries, the report suggests, the US will have to follow its own national interests and pull the plug on "Israel".CONTINUED[/QUOTE]

*^^^^^^
Well that was just a sock posting an article from a neo Nazi site and then Posting a fake link that doesn't even work.  You are pathetic.*


----------



## Roudy (Aug 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



Mohammad Atta was Palestinian and so was the fort hood shooter as well as the asshole who just slaughtered five marines in Tennessee.


----------



## Grau (Aug 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


----------------

And the Fire Bombers in the Lavon Affaire & Murderers of 34 Americans aboard the USS Liberty were Israelis.....

....The difference is that Israeli murderers of Americans use ordinance suppled by US taxpayers


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Aug 8, 2015)

Grau said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



The USS Liberty, of so long ago, was a friendly-fire incident.  If you've ever been to Israel, then you'd know how much they worship America over there.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 8, 2015)

Grau said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



USS Liberty? Pfffffft!  Go ahead and shoot all your blanks.  It's only the millionth time a Jew hater has brought up the Liberty!  I don't see anything wrong with a million and one. Ha ha ha. You are pathetic.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 9, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Standard Hasbarist Islamophobe tactic when losing the argument; try to conflate the Palestinian Resistance movement with Salafist Islamic fundamentalist jihadi fanatics who would most probably slaughter Palestinians alongside Israelis. I've said it before and I'll say it again, you want comments on the situation regarding ISIS/ISIL/IS/Dai'sh start a thread in the Middle East- General forum.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Mohammad Atta was an Egyptian, another America ally

http://www.biography.com/people/mohamed-atta-241184

Still not a Palestinian in sight on 9/11


----------



## Challenger (Aug 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Obviously, that's where Rude-ee gets all his information from.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Grau said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Here Rude-ee, allow me.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...



And your evidence for this is.....? The only people paid to spread propaganda are Zionist Hasbarists
Students offered grants if they tweet pro-Israeli propaganda - Middle East - World - The Independent
Israel to pay students to defend it online
Prime Minister s Office Recruiting Students to Wage Online Hasbara Battles National Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News
https://wikispooks.com/w/images/e/e7/Hasbara_Handbook.pdf


----------



## Challenger (Aug 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



"Specifically, we reviewed all of the terrorist attacks on U.S. soil as documented by the National Consortium for the Study of Terrorism and Responses to Terrorism (START). (2012). Global Terrorism Database, as retrieved from Global Terrorism Database.

The START Global Terrorism Database spans from 1970 through 2012 (and will be updated from year-to-year), and – as of this writing – includes 104,000 terrorist incidents.  As such, it is the most comprehensive open-source database open to the public."

Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90 of All Terrorist Attacks in America Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

FBI Terrorism 2002 2005

FBI Reports and Publications

Look it up for yourself....I won't hold my breath.


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 9, 2015)

Challenger, Roudy, rylah, et al,

Yes it is true that between April 1972 and July 2015, ONLY 3,106 people were killed in America by 75 Islamic terrorist attacks.  It is just as true that since Yasser Arafat "renounced" violence in the Oslo Peace Accords on September 13, 1993, at least 53 Americans have been murdered and at least another 83 Americans have been injured by Palestinian terrorism. Excluding the September 11 attacks, approximately 700 Americans have been killed and 1,600 wounded in Islamic terrorist attacks since 1970. This list also includes injured Americans since Oslo 1993.

Since you mentioned the Global Terrorism Database (GTD), I should warn you that it is not one of the easiest databases to understand.  Remember, this is a global db and in these data runs, are included _(but not limited to) _outcomes:

West Bank and Gaza Strip
Israel
Lebanon
Syria
France
Algeria
Denmark
Germany
 While I do use it from time-to-time, it generally starts more arguments then it settles. The GTD is operated under contract by the University of Maryland (UofM) for the Department of Homeland Security.

*(EXAMPLES)*

  
GTD - Palestinian ----------- GTD - Israeli Settlers ----------- GTD - HAMAS ----------- GTD - PIJ​


Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

There is a category of terrorist, known in my time as Jewish Extremists, but today more often labeled as a segment of Israeli settlers, which --- from time-to-time --- get notoriety because it is not all that often the Arab Palestinians get to blame the Israelis for something on this order.  If one looks at the search results for the Israeli Settlers, the scale is 6.6-to-1 (HAMAS to Israelis) with the number of incidents set conservatively at 476-to-83 (5.7-to-1).   Even if the database is flawed, I would not base my argument solely on this datum.

There is no greater threat to Americans today then the threats openly articulated by the Arab Palestinians.  The danger they pose is in the way they frame their right to use terrorism --- implying they have the right to use of force and violate the existing international boundaries of Israel or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning their frontiers.  They believe they have the right to use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; stipulating that they do not recognize the State of Israel in any part of the territory to which the former Mandate of Palestine was applied.  They believe they have the right to use intimidate and coercion to achieve their political ends.

This is the danger now and has been the danger since before 1947.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy (Aug 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Bzzzz wrong again.  Just as Arafat was an Egyptian, Mohammad Atta was arrested and convicted by the Israelis in 1993 for a bus bombing and later released due to the Oslo Accords.  So you can say the mastermind of 9-11 was also a Palestinian terrorist.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 9, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



More antisemetic canards of course. There is no such thing as paid Hasbara propagandists. But there are plenty of Islamic organizations that have assholes like you on their payola.


----------



## fanger (Aug 10, 2015)

“The Israel Project”, a US media advocacy group, has produced a revised training manual to help the worldwide Zionist movement win the propaganda war, keep their ill-gotten territorial gains and persuade international audiences to accept that their crimes are necessary and conform to “shared values” between Israel and the civilized West.

It’s a clever document.

The manual teaches how to justify the slaughter, the ethnic cleansing, the land-grabbing, the cruelty and the blatant disregard for international law and UN resolutions, and make it all smell sweeter with a liberal squirt of the aerosol of persuasive language. It is designed to hoodwink us ignorant and gullible Americans and Europeans into believing that we actually share values with the racist regime in Israel and that its abominable behaviour is therefore deserving of our support.

Israel is hoping for a public relations massacre. The other side – the Palestinian Authority and the Palestine Liberation Organization – don’t take communications seriously and have neglected to correct Israeli distortion. They are happy, it seems, for Israel’s one-sided definitions to prevail, which of course makes the task for Israel so much easier. This latest propaganda offensive is potentially the “coup de grace” to finish off the tormented Palestinians. See it here.

And the manual will no doubt serve as a communications primer for the army of cyber-scribblers that Israel’s Ministry of Dirty Tricks is recruiting to spread Zionism’s poison across the internet.

This quote at the beginning sets the tone: *“Remember, it’s not what you say that counts. It’s what people hear.”*
How low will Israel stoop to win the propaganda war Aletho News


----------



## Hollie (Aug 10, 2015)

fanger said:


> “The Israel Project”, a US media advocacy group, has produced a revised training manual to help the worldwide Zionist movement win the propaganda war, keep their ill-gotten territorial gains and persuade international audiences to accept that their crimes are necessary and conform to “shared values” between Israel and the civilized West.
> 
> It’s a clever document.
> 
> ...


Conspiracy theories seem to be a staple of the Islamic terrorist huggers.


----------



## fanger (Aug 10, 2015)

There is a link to the booklet.......The Israel Project s 2009 Global Language Dictionary by Mondoweiss


----------



## Hollie (Aug 10, 2015)

fanger said:


> There is a link to the booklet.......The Israel Project s 2009 Global Language Dictionary by Mondoweiss


Promoting silly conspiracy theories simply makes you an accomplice to the promotion of silly conspiracy theories.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 10, 2015)

fanger said:


> “The Israel Project”, a US media advocacy group, has produced a revised training manual to help the worldwide Zionist movement win the propaganda war, keep their ill-gotten territorial gains and persuade international audiences to accept that their crimes are necessary and conform to “shared values” between Israel and the civilized West.
> 
> It’s a clever document.
> 
> ...



"Aletho news". Ha ha ha. Show us some people that work and get paid for these Hasbara organizations you found on bullshit websites.


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 10, 2015)

There are alternative reasons for being beaten into the sand (figurativly)  every time you argue with someone.  1) the facts are on Israel's side 2) you are just incredibly stupid

No training is required


----------



## Roudy (Aug 10, 2015)

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > There is a link to the booklet.......The Israel Project s 2009 Global Language Dictionary by Mondoweiss
> ...


Meanwhile, Islamic organizations and mosques are being closed, their members arrested left and right for aiding terrorist organizations. I suspect this fanger character is one of them.


----------



## fanger (Aug 10, 2015)

I hope the FBI is keeping an eye on radical jewish extremist immigrants


----------



## Roudy (Aug 10, 2015)

fanger said:


> I hope the FBI is keeping an eye on radical jewish extremist immigrants



Actually Jews work with the FBI to make sure Islamic animals like you don't attack their places of worship.  You should know that, Achmed.


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 10, 2015)

I am sure they are watching him.  He is too busy arguing at schul to get around to do much though


----------



## Roudy (Aug 10, 2015)

Yup.  I'm sure he's being watched and monitored by the appropriate authorities. It's no secret that they always start blabbering on the Internet first, before they carry out their attacks.


----------



## fanger (Aug 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yup.  I'm sure he's being watched and monitored by the appropriate authorities. It's no secret that they always start blabbering on the Internet first, before they carry out their attacks.


Jewish Defense League - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 10, 2015)

27 pages!   My we have wandered from my OP.  
The op noted that the IDF has codes of ethics that each soldier is obliged to carry around and follow.  Does every soldier do well at following it?  Not every.  But the vast majority do.  And they have to be reminded constantly.

Does Hamas have anything remotely like this?  Don't make me laugh


----------



## fanger (Aug 10, 2015)

What good is a code of ethics if the commanders dont follow it, resistance fighter's code of ethics does not follow the invaders rules
Jewish resistance under Nazi rule - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roudy (Aug 10, 2015)

fanger said:


> What good is a code of ethics if the commanders dont follow it, resistance fighter's code of ethics does not follow the invaders rules
> Jewish resistance under Nazi rule - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


Irrelevant post. We are talking about the code of ethics of the IDF today. Unlike the Palestinians who have no code of ethics.


----------



## fanger (Aug 11, 2015)

The Palestinian's do have a code of ethics, it's called the Hadith's


----------



## Roudy (Aug 11, 2015)

Well there ya go, their code is based on the sayings of an illiterate terrorist prophet. No wonder they are such a depraved death cult.


----------



## fanger (Aug 11, 2015)

"They" are at war with your Tribe, not mine. we should keep away from it and not give arms to either side


----------



## Challenger (Aug 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Really? He was living in Germany in 1993 and only moved to Egypt in 1995, the first Oslo accords were signed in 1993, so it must have been one of the shortest prison stints on record, especially as he was never in Israel at the time. Wrong again Rude-ee strikes again. Still not a Palestinian in sight no matter how much you try to squirm and twist the facts.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Hasbara troll technique #2, "Guilt by association, they point to some source your are linking to as being anti-semitic or neo-nazi." *sigh* 

"canards" that's a strange word for you to use, did you look it up?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 11, 2015)

fanger said:


> "They" are at war with your Tribe, not mine. we should keep away from it and not give arms to either side


Well since there's so much Jew hate gushing out of you on this forum, its easy to see that you're part of the the IslamoNazi tribe or in some way associated with it.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 11, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Hah! Hasbara my ass. All the people that are pro Israel are posting on their own volition. But assholes like you and Grau copying and pasting from Islamist or neo Nazi sites, it's obvious there's something else going on there. Yes, look it up, you guys are like parrots, constantly repeating antisemetic canards or derivatives.  There's hardly anything new ever with you.


----------



## rylah (Aug 11, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



NIce try, but as I've already showed among those terror "attacks" are bank robberies,
gas grenades and most rellative- Earth/Animal activists breaking cages and VANDALIZING state property.

Now there were about 27 (if remember correctly) Jewish attacks, among them real terror bombing,
and of course among those Animal activists must be some Rosenthal's...

No to put it near 911, beheading and You know the usual muslim stuff it's unfair and ridiculous to the VICTIMS to place their murderers along with vandals.

Muslim terrorism is a new kind-CIVILIZATION JIHAD- and the impact of this TERROR on people's hearts is on a different scale- nationwide- civilization wide.


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 11, 2015)

fanger,  et al,

Oh, this is so strange.



fanger said:


> The Palestinian's do have a code of ethics, it's called the Hadith's


*(COMMENT)*

The "Hadith" dates back to the 7th Century.  If the Israelis were to use the Customary Law and political practices of the 7th Century (1400 years ago), in a time when Middle East is ruled by the Eastern Byzantine Empire; a major world military power with a large army and extensive fleet, what would be the outcome for the Palestinians.   Constantinople was a major cultural and religious center.  Saint Gregory the Great _(Gregorius Anicius --- himself a native of Arabissus, Roman Province of Armenia Secunda)_ is dead and Pope Sabinian assumes the Byzantine Papacy.  The Emperor Maurice _(who restored Khosrau to his rightful inheritance and throne in Persia)_ is assassinated and Khosrau II _("The Victorious")_, the last of the great kings of Persia, moves to avenge his friend's death and devastates the Byzantine cities of the Middle East.  By 622, the new Emperor Heraclius has reconstituted Byzantine military power and in 624 begins his march through Asia Minor and Armenia to reach Azerbaijan, and then turns south and destroys one of the most sacred Zoroastrian Fire Temples in the Persian Empire.  Emperor Heraclius, with a vast army behind him, negotiates the return of the "True Cross;" discovered in Jerusalem in the year 326 by Empress Helena _(mother of Constantine the Great)_; while searching for the tomb of Jesus.  A portion of the True Cross was taken by Emperor Heraclius, which the Emperor displays in Constantinople.   Then, in 629 _(3 years before the Prophet Mohammad's death)_ personally travelled back to the Holy Lands and returns the segment, in its place of reverence within the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem. Shortly afterwards, the great Byzantine _(mostly Christian)_ cities of Syria and Palestine succumb to the pressures of a newly emerging Arab Military Force driven by Islamic Radicalism. Over the next 400 years, until the last of the Byzantine Strongholds fell, the Arab Islamic march move successfully forward until the end of the Fourth Crusade and the last of the Great Islamic Warriors Saladin, founder of the Ayyubid dynasty and the son of Ayub _(the governor of Damascus)_ retires in poverty.

This was the atmosphere in which the Hadith was forged.  And if the Israelis were to drop the Customary Laws of today, and adopt the Islamic beliefs of as demonstrated in this period, using the Islamic Warriors as the example, then what would the outcome be?  Certainly, the Islamic Warriors of that period would not have given care or recognized any inherent rights of the people.  It was Islam or death.

What is the application of the Hadith that you wish the Israelis to adopt?  --- OR --- what in customary law of today is it that you wish the Israelis to decline?

What part of the Israelis ethic is detrimental to the Hostile Arab Palestinian?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 11, 2015)

I bow to your wonderous intellect..   I am jealous and a bit catty.

This post wins the internet.  Thank you, thank you


----------



## Challenger (Aug 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Hasbara troll technique #4 "Smears and insults - if the top 3 fail, then it's just character assassination."


----------



## Roudy (Aug 11, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Character assassination. Ha ha ha.  You don't have a character or any integrity for it to be assassinated, you lowlife Jew hating bum.  Do you have anything but antisemetic canards and calling all people who show support for Israel "Hasbara"?  No I didn't think so.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 11, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> fanger,  et al,
> 
> Oh, this is so strange.
> 
> ...


Nice bit of schoolboy history interspersed with political spin, I'd stick to arguments involving UN resolutions, you are straying way out of your comfort zone; a Byzantinist you are not..


----------



## Roudy (Aug 11, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> fanger,  et al,
> 
> Oh, this is so strange.
> 
> ...



Excellent post.  

Like I said when they base their morality on the rantings of an illiterate terrorist prophet what else can you expect?


----------



## Challenger (Aug 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Hasbara troll technique #4 "Smears and insults - if the top 3 fail, then it's just character assassination." Q.E.D.


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 11, 2015)

Do you know where this money from hasberists is getting passed out?   I want some.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 11, 2015)

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > fanger,  et al,
> ...



IslamoNazi troll technique #4: "smears and insults" if the top 3 techniques fail, then it's just character assassination.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 11, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> Do you know where this money from hasberists is getting passed out?   I want some.


Have you noticed, all the PaliNazi supporters whine the same way when confronted with the truth.


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know where this money from hasberists is getting passed out?   I want some.
> ...


They have a horrible alergic reaction to it.   Truth makes them break out in hives and sends them into shock.  You give them enough truth it can be fatal


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 11, 2015)

Challenger,  et al,

Oh,,,  I'm sure I did not open the debate into the time period for the origin of the ethics.  I believe that was you _(see your quoted post)_ when you raised the ethics of more than a thousand years ago.



Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > fanger,  et al,
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

And I do generally use the more contemporary Customary Law and International Humanitarian Law of the 20th and 21st Century.  See Posting #297 as the most recent example.  And no --- while I might have, what may would call, a classical education, --- even the Byzantine Period, and that of the Zoroastrians were both --- well before me.  However, I am more than passingly familiar with the Chivalry exercised by the Islamic Warriors under the command of Saladin; which bears no resemblance to that exercised by the more modern Jihadists and Fedayeen associated with the current Arab Palestinian Conflict.

Even in the time of the Prophet Mohammad _(PBUH)_, the Byzantine Emperor _(Christian)_ and the Persian King _(Muslim)_ held each other in high esteem and were able to discuss princely matters of family and state during that period.  Similarly, Sources from the time paint the rapport between Richard I and Saladin in high chivalric times, noting how Saladin dispatched his doctors to Richard when he heard the English was ill and two horses when Richard's one proved lame.  So revered was Saladin that some 7 centuries after his death, even by the Christian World, it was that _(The Kaiser)_ Emperor Wilhelm II _(German Emperor and King of Prussia)_ donated a new marble sarcophagus to the Saladin Mausoleum in great remembrance and recognition _(Sovereign-to-Sovereign)_ as a Knight in Chivalry.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Challenger (Aug 12, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> Do you know where this money from hasberists is getting passed out?   I want some.



Here you go, happy to help.  StandWithUs Volunteer


----------



## Challenger (Aug 12, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Oh,,, I'm sure I did not open the debate into the time period for the origin of the ethics. I believe that was you _(see your quoted post)_ when you raised the ethics of more than a thousand years ago.



You believe incorrectly.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 12, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Even in the time of the Prophet Mohammad _(PBUH)_, the Byzantine Emperor _(Christian)_ and the Persian King _(Muslim)_ held each other in high esteem and were able to discuss princely matters of family and state during that period.



At the time of Mohammad, the Persian King was a Zoroastrian, not a Muslim. As i said, classical education notwithstanding, a Byzantinist, you are not.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know where this money from hasberists is getting passed out?   I want some.
> ...


Bzzzz wrong.  That's a volunteer organization. Try again, Achmed.

*Our Mission* — Supporting Israel Around The World


StandWithUs is an international, non-profit organization. We believe  that education is the road to peace. StandWithUs is dedicated to informing the public about Israel and to combating the extremism and anti-Semitism that often distorts the issues. We believe that knowledge of the facts will correct common prejudices about the Arab-Israeli conflict, and will promote discussions and policies that can help promote peace in the region. Through print materials, speakers, programs, conferences, missions to Israel, campaigns, social media and internet resources, we ensure that the story of Israel’s achievements and ongoing challenges is told on campuses and in communities around the world. Based in Los Angeles, StandWithUs has sixteen offices across the U.S., Canada,  Israel and in the UK.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Even in the time of the Prophet Mohammad _(PBUH)_, the Byzantine Emperor _(Christian)_ and the Persian King _(Muslim)_ held each other in high esteem and were able to discuss princely matters of family and state during that period.
> ...



And what was it that Pope Benedict said about what An Emperor said about Islam and Arab Muslim invaders, that drove the Muslims crazy?

*ON ISLAM*
In September 2006, Pope Benedict XVI provoked outrage in the Muslim world with a speech given at the University of Regensburg in Germany.

The lecture, entitled Faith, Reason and the University: Memories and Reflections, explored the historical and philosophical differences between Islam and Christianity, and the relationship between violence and faith.

During his address, Pope Benedict quoted a 14th Century Christian emperor: "Show me just what Muhammad brought that was new and there you will find things only evil and inhuman, such as his command to spread by the sword the faith he preached."


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know where this money from hasberists is getting passed out?   I want some.
> ...



I bet you Challenger gets paid by a shitty PaliNazi propaganda site similar to one of these:

If Americans Knew - What every American needs to know about Israel Palestine

Free Palestine Movement


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Grau said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 You forget that islam was founded on terrorism in the 7C and the koran commands ALL muslims to strike terror into the hesrts of the non muslims .  So terrorism was around long before hasbara, Ashkenazi Jews and the Balfour decleration, and it was Islamic.

 By the way the first recorded suicide bombing in Palestine was in 1989 by  Palestinian Islamic Jihad  5 years before the attack on armed Palestinian terrorists planning to mass murder Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Grau said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...







 Yep all islamonazi, white supremacist or Nazi propaganda sources for your links, shows that no lie is too big for the Jew Haters to repeat when following the lead of the senior NAZI.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...







 Until the reasons for the attack were given, amongst them the plight of arab muslim terrorists in Palestine and the part played by the US in their plight.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 HEY RAT BOY I AM  A ZIONIST BECAUSE I BELIEVE THAT THE JEWS SHOULD HAVE A NATIONAL HOME IN THE M.E. AND THE RIGHT TO DEFEND THAT HOME FROM ATTACK BY ARAB MUSLIM TERRORISTS AND NAZIS. DOES THIS MAKE ME A BAD PERSON AS YOU IMPLY WITH YOUR OUR OF CONTEXT AND FALSE DEFINITION OF WHAT A ZIONIST IS ?

I wont hold my breath waiting for your reply as you are not man enough or intelligent enough to give one.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







LINK ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Grau said:
> ...







 Same group, just a different name


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Grau said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 What murders of 34 Americans, who has been charged and sentenced for them. How about links to your claims or retract and admit that you have sensationalised the incident out of uncontrolled Jew hatred


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 Birds of a feather and islamonazi terrorists tend to flock together


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Until they started to dance and hand out sweets all over the world. Strange how the very next day the blood libels started with the palestnians living in the west claiming that not one Jew turned up for work that day in the whole WTC complex, when the reality was not one Palestinian turned up.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Oh,,, I'm sure I did not open the debate into the time period for the origin of the ethics. I believe that was you _(see your quoted post)_ when you raised the ethics of more than a thousand years ago.
> ...


Islamist _taqiyya_ tactic. Backstroke, sidestep and lie when the truth needs to be ignored for advancement of the jihad.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 And then only on campus in the USA, isn't that right rat boy. Something you ignore when you spread your lies and propaganda, even though the links you used have shown this.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

fanger said:


> I hope the FBI is keeping an eye on radical jewish extremist immigrants







 What authority does the FBI have outside of the US ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

fanger said:


> What good is a code of ethics if the commanders dont follow it, resistance fighter's code of ethics does not follow the invaders rules
> Jewish resistance under Nazi rule - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia






Off topic trolling again, do try and keep to the subject matter


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

fanger said:


> The Palestinian's do have a code of ethics, it's called the Hadith's






 And they command that the muslims   "KILL THE JEWS" isn't that right.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

fanger said:


> "They" are at war with your Tribe, not mine. we should keep away from it and not give arms to either side







 According to the hadiths that you brought into the equation it is the muslims that are at war with civilisation, and they wont rest until all that is left is sex slaves and muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Why are you projecting the islamonazi/neo Marxist rules of disinformation and trying to pass them of as hasbara when you know hasbara was nothing more than a student organisation that has now folded.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > fanger,  et al,
> ...







 Neither are you, but then who cares what you are rat boy you are good for a laugh


----------



## Challenger (Aug 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > browsing deer said:
> ...


Yeah, right, whatever.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Muslim Student Associations are paid propogandists who promote radical Islamist and anti American terrorist agenda throughout the country.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Yeah whatever, terrorist ass kisser.

*Facts Proving Vanderbilt’s Muslim Student Association (MSA) is Terrorist Front Group*



The Pro-Islam, Anti-Carol Swain Rally at Vandy Jan. 17 was organized by the Muslim Student Association(MSA.) Sounds harmless, a group of attractive young people, with some older advisors, hanging out. The only “speaker” at the event Jan. 17, who gave a very short speech basically saying that anyone who is not a supporter of Islam is a “hater,” was Farishtay Yamin. She happens to be the Publicity Chair for the MSA. And… you are naive or uninformed if you think the MSA is simply a college group that makes Muslim students feel welcome, or a place to play ping pong.

The MSA is a front group for the terrorist group, The Muslim Brotherhood. I can prove it. Link here. Keep reading.

(Related story: A former Muslim Vanderbilt student named Atif Choudhury, Political Science B.A., who was a Vandy MSA Board member and is currently an international law student at William and Mary, wrote a sarcastic article for HuffPo, on 3/25/14, saying he “apologizes to the FBI, NSA, and Nashville Police Department who may have been doing surveillance” on MSA groups that his MSA was so _boring_. Link here. His article is propaganda, just like the Rally on Jan. 17. Islamic Jihad propaganda. Civilzation Jihad. Stealth Jihad. Non-Violent Jihad. “We’re harmless – you’re racist, blah, blah, blah.” Media is a powerful tool to sway the masses.)

(Related story: Former terrorist Walid Shoebat lists several MSA members connected with terrorism and the White House including Huma Abedin and Mehdi Alhassani at this link.

In 2007 a Muslim woman, wife of Ismael Elbarasse, was taking a photo of a bridge and an off-duty cop stopped to inquire. This led to a discovery in the basement of their home, a treasure trove of Muslim Brotherhood information that was used as evidence in the largest terrorist bust in U.S. history called The Holyland Foundation Trial. 

Here are some facts about the MSA and its link to terrorism. Link here. 

“In July 2007, seven key leaders of an Islamic charity known as the Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development (HLF) went on trial for charges that they had:
(a) provided “material support and resources” to a foreign terrorist organization (namely Hamas);
(b) engaged in money laundering; and
(c) breached the International Emergency Economic Powers Act, which prohibits transactions that threaten American national security. 

Along with the seven named defendants, the U.S. government released a list of approximately 300 “unindicted co-conspirators” and “joint venturers.” During the course of the HLF trial, many incriminating documents were entered into evidence. Perhaps the most significant of these was “*An Explanatory Memorandum on the General Strategic Goal for the Group in North America,”* by the Muslim Brotherhood operative Mohamed Akram. Federal investigators found Akram’s memo in the home of Ismael Elbarasse, a founder of the Dar Al-Hijrah mosque in Falls Church, Virginia, during a 2004 search. Elbarasse was a member of the Palestine Committee, which the Muslim Brotherhood had created to support Hamas in the United States.

Written sometime in 1987 but not formally published until May 22, 1991, Akram’s 18-page document listed the Brotherhood’s 29 *likeminded “organizations of our friends” that shared the common goal of dismantling American institutions and turning the U.S. into a Muslim nation.* These “friends” were identified by Akram and the Brotherhood as groups that could help convince Muslims “that their work in America is a kind of grand Jihad in eliminating and destroying the Western civilization *from within* and ‘sabotaging’ its miserable house by their hands … so that … God’s religion [Islam] is made victorious over all other religions.”

Akram was well aware that in the U.S., it would be extremely difficult to promote Islam by means of terror attacks. Thus the “grand jihad” that he and his Brotherhood comrades envisioned was *not a violent one involving bombings and shootings, but rather a stealth (or “soft”) jihad aiming to impose Islamic law (Sharia) over every region of the earth by incremental, non-confrontational means, such as working to “expand the observant Muslim base”; to “unif[y] and direc[t] Muslims’ efforts”; and to “present Islam as a civilization alternative.” At its heart, Akram’s document details a plan to conquer and Islamize the United States – not as an ultimate objective, but merely as a stepping stone toward the larger goal of one day creating “the global Islamic state.”*

In line with this objective, Akram and the Brotherhood resolved to “settle” Islam and the Islamic movement within the United States, so that the Muslim religion could be “enabled within the souls, minds and the lives of the people of the country.” Akram explained that this could be accomplished “through the establishment of firmly-rooted organizations on whose bases civilization, structure and testimony are built.” He urged Muslim leaders to make “a shift from the collision mentality to the absorption mentality,” meaning that they should abandon any tactics involving defiance or confrontation, and seek instead to implant into the larger society a host of seemingly benign Islamic groups with ostensibly unobjectionable motives; once those groups had gained a measure of public acceptance, they would be in a position to more effectively *promote societal transformation* by the old Communist technique of “boring from within.”

“The heart and the core” of this strategy, said Akram, was contingent upon these groups’ ability to develop “a mastery of the art of *‘coalitions*.’” That is, by working synergistically they could complement, augment, and amplify one another’s efforts. Added Akram: “The big challenge that is ahead of us is how to turn these seeds or ‘scattered’ elements into comprehensive, stable, ‘settled’ organizations that are connected with our Movement and which fly in our orbit and take orders from our guidance.” The ultimate objective was not only an *enlarged Muslim presence,* but also implementation of the Brotherhood objectives of transforming pluralistic societies, particularly America, into Islamic states, and *sweeping away Western notions of legal equality, freedom of conscience, freedom of religion, and freedom of speech.*

Akram and the Brotherhood understood that in order to succeed in this endeavor, they needed to appeal to different strata of the American population in different ways; that whereas some people could be influenced by messages delivered from a religious perspective, others would be more responsive to messages delivered by educators, or bankers, or political figures, or journalists, etc. Thus, Akram’s blueprint for the advancement of the Islamic movement stressed the need to form a *coalition of groups coming from the worlds of education; religious proselytization; political activism; audio and video production; print media; banking and finance; the physical sciences; the social sciences; professional and business networking; cultural affairs; the publishing and distribution of books; children and teenagers; women’s rights; vocational concerns; and jurisprudence.*

By promoting the Islamic movement on such a wide variety of fronts, the Brotherhood and its allies could multiply exponentially their influence. Toward that end, the Akram/Brotherhood “Explanatory Memorandum” named the following 29 groups as the organizations they believed could collaborate effectively to destroy America from within – “if they all march according to one plan”:

Islamic Society of North America (ISNA)

ISNA Fiqh Committee (now known as the Fiqh Council of North America)

ISNA Political Awareness Committee

Muslim Youth of North America

*Muslim Students Association* of the U.S. and Canada **********

Association of Muslim Scientists and Engineers

Islamic Medical Association (of North America)

Islamic Teaching Center

Malaysian Islamic Study Group

Foundation for International Development


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2015)

Hasbara! Ha ha ha.  Fuck off!

*The Pro-Terrorist Front Groups on American Campuses*





Americans are shocked when a news report reveals that an American has turned up in Syria fighting for the terrorists. If the jihadist is then identified as a Somali immigrant who settled in Minnesota but never assimilated to the American way of life, there is a sigh of relief, perhaps accompanied by concern that so many immigrants are currently coming from regions plagued by religious hatreds and terrorist wars. The concern is real but the relief is a false one, based on a misunderstanding of the many dimensions of the “grand jihad” being waged by terrorist parties like the Muslim Brotherhood.

This week I traveled to the Midwest to speak at Ohio State, home of the Buckeyes, to an audience of 130 students. My subject was the campus war being waged against Israel by two student fronts for the Muslim Brotherhood – the Muslim Students Association and the Committee for Justice in Palestine. These groups are not themselves terrorists. But they are carrying out a propaganda war crafted by terrorists that is designed to help Hamas “obliterate” the Jewish state by portraying it as a criminal occupier of Palestinian land.

More than half the students attending were members of the two organizations and supporters of the Hamas terror campaign. I attempted to refute the lies they were spreading at Ohio State (Israel is an occupier of Palestinian land; Israel is an apartheid state). Their Jewish targets, I explained, were just the canaries in the mine. Already there were far more Christians slaughtered by the soldiers of Mohammed, and Muslims too. But those numbers I said will be dwarfed should the day come when the Islamic Republic of Iran drops a nuclear bomb on Tel Aviv.

The Muslim Students Association, which is a presence on more than a hundred campuses, is supported by college funds and accorded campus privileges. It is a recruitment organization for the Muslim Brotherhood. Many members of the MSA, as I also said, are innocent of the true agendas organization. Those with political potential are selected for training seminars taught by Brotherhood leaders. Nine former presidents of MSA have gone on to high-level careers with al-Qaeda and other terrorist groups. The most famous is Anwar al-Awlaki, formerly the head of al-Qaeda in the Yemen, killed in a U.S. drone strike. Before that, Awlaki was the president of the Muslim Students Association at Colorado State.

The centerpiece of the pro-terrorist propaganda campaigns conducted by these groups on American campuses is a Hamas-created 4-panel map. The map purports to show that a Muslim state called Palestine (colored in green) existed in 1946 and was then infiltrated by Jews (represented by the color white) until a point is reached at which Palestine is completely occupied. The map, like the other Hamas propaganda points placed by the students on their “Apartheid Walls” is a lie. There was no Palestinian state in 1946. There was no self-identified “Palestinian” cause until 1964 when the Arabs dropped their stated goal to “push the Jews into the sea,” and formed the “Palestine Liberation Organization” to protest Jewish occupation of their alleged homeland.

The sixty or so student supporters of these Hamas agendas remained civil during my talk. No doubt the presence of eight armed police the university assigned had something to do with that. When I finished, about 20 of them lined up at the microphone. From the moment the first one began to speak it was clear that this was going to be an orchestrated protest. Instead of asking questions they read speeches off their cell phones. Because the speeches had been written before I spoke they were not responses to anything I actually said, but more Hamas propaganda: “You said that all Muslims are terrorists.” In fact I had said exactly the opposite – that most Muslims were law-abiding people who only wanted peace and that many Muslims were in fact being slaughtered and oppressed by Islamic terrorists including the Palestinians of Gaza and the West Bank.

However, my words fell on deaf ears, as they had all evening. Not only the comments but the cheers for the pro-Hamas speakers made this abundantly clear. These were thoroughly indoctrinated young Americans, committed to a genocidal cause. Among them was an elected member of the student government at Ohio State, who volunteered that he had prepared a proposal in behalf of the Committee for Justice in Palestine requesting student funds to finance its pro-terrorist propaganda campaign.

This worries me even more than the Somali volunteer from Minnesota.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2015)

Hasbara! Squawk! Hasbara! Squawk!  Ha ha ha.

*Islamism's Campus Club: The Muslim Students' Association*


----------



## Challenger (Aug 12, 2015)

"Hasbara Trolls are well organised and have links they point to to prove their flaky points. Although the links these trolls cite are often from their own hasbara chums and the blogs they reference do not have original source material just second hand re-cobbled quotes."

As I said, yeah, right, whatever.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 12, 2015)

The links I posted prove that you Moooslems are more guilty of this paid propaganda activity than are any other group.  

Muslims often accuse the other side of things they themselves are most guilty of. And that list is very long. Add this one to it.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> "Hasbara Trolls are well organised and have links they point to to prove their flaky points. Although the links these trolls cite are often from their own hasbara chums and the blogs they reference do not have original source material just second hand re-cobbled quotes."
> 
> As I said, yeah, right, whatever.







 While you islamomarxist trolls and propagandists have your own sites and sources that you constantly use as "evidence" of Israeli criminality and atrocities. This even after they are shown to be faked or outright lies.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The links I posted prove that you Moooslems are more guilty of this paid propaganda activity than are any other group.
> 
> Muslims often accuse the other side of things they themselves are most guilty of. And that list is very long. Add this one to it.



They prove nothing, all they are is rants from fascist bloggers and Islamophobic Right wing nut jobs who try to divert attention from the fact that Zionist Israel needs to pay people to "support" it and has to train them how to do so.  

"Hasbara Trolls are well organised and have links they point to to prove their flaky points. Although the links these trolls cite are often from their own hasbara chums and the blogs they reference do not have original source material just second hand re-cobbled quotes."

Most pro-Palestinians, like me, once "supported" Israel and swallowed all the Zionist lies like most average people do. People like me, however, had the brains to spot the inconsistancies in the Hasbara and question the historical evidence, and most of all question the actions of a suppposed western looking, "democracy".  Once you find one lie, the whole web of lies spun by the Zionists begins to unravel. The more they claim "Truth" is on their side, the more sceptical you need to be.

So as for your "proof", yeah, right, whatever.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The links I posted prove that you Moooslems are more guilty of this paid propaganda activity than are any other group.
> ...



Well that's just your opinion, IslamoNazi boy. But to an objective American, they can clearly see all these active Muslim groups being funded by nefarious overseas Islamic groups, spreading their lies and false propaganda. Not that it's making a difference though. Its the same ineffective lame repetitive garbage that you spew.  Nobody's buying it.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 13, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > "Hasbara Trolls are well organised and have links they point to to prove their flaky points. Although the links these trolls cite are often from their own hasbara chums and the blogs they reference do not have original source material just second hand re-cobbled quotes."
> ...



Yup.  Like I said, they're too busy spreading their lies and hate to realize how utterly stupid they look.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The links I posted prove that you Moooslems are more guilty of this paid propaganda activity than are any other group.
> ...







 So how are they different then to your neo Marxist and islamonazi blogs and hate sites that are spreading hate and RACISM under the guise of proving hasbara exists when it doesn't. How much does the local chapter of Marxist for muslims pay you to post on this and other boards ?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 I wonder what rat boy has to say about his enablers who stood back and allowed islamonazi scum to rape children by their tens of thousands in their 14 years in power. Threatening parents and concerned citizens with arrest and prison when they opened their mouths to complain, then threatening a political party leader with changing the law so that he would face prison.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Well that's just your opinion, Rude-ee. But an objective American can clearly see all these active Zionist PACs being funded by Zionist Israel and Fundamentalist Christian Zionist groups, spreading their lies and Hasbara. Not that it's making a difference though. Its the same ineffective lame repetitive garbage that you spew. No objective American is buying it.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 And everyone can see that you are just a paid islasmonazi stooge spreading lies and disinformation about the Jews and Israel. Using the terms Zionist and hasbara out of context and not as they are defined to incite racism, religious intolerance and violence. Did your handlers not tell you that such actions are illegal in the UK and you could face arrest and a custodial sentence


----------



## Roudy (Aug 13, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Hmmm maybe that's why Israel is enjoying record high levels of support with the American public and in Congress.   Ha ha ha.


----------



## Grau (Aug 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


_________________
"HASBARATS 'ROUND THE WORLD"

The following source flushes your own "Lies 'n Propaganda" echo in citing:

"....how best to manipulate American and European public opinion. “Don’t confuse messages with facts,” 


“ISRAEL’S PROPAGANDA MACHINE IS BEGINNING TO MISFIRE”
Israel s propaganda machine is finally starting to misfire - Comment - Voices - The Independent
EXCERPT “Benjamin Netanyahu that he has been called “Bibi’s brain”. He is also a former student and employee of Frank Luntz, the Republican strategist who produced a confidential booklet in 2009, promptly leaked, advising Israeli spokesmen how best to manipulate American and European public opinion. “Don’t confuse messages with facts,”CONTINUED


What part of "......manipulate American and European public opinion" do you NOT understand?

AND:


“Israel Hires Internet Soldiers to Penetrate American Forums, Chatrooms”
Israel Hires Internet Soldiers to Penetrate American Forums Chatrooms The Jack Blood Show

EXCERPT " Israeli students and demobilized soldiers get paid to pretend they are just regular folks and leave pro-Israel comments online.

Israeli Foreign Ministry Deputy Elan Shturman is quoted from the Israeli Occupation Magazine saying,Quote:

“Our people will not say:‘Hello, I am from the hasbara department of the Israeli foreign ministry and I want to tell you the following.’

Nor will they necessarily identify themselves as Israelis,” he said.

“They will speak as net-surfers and as citizens, and will write responses that will look personal but will be based on a prepared list of messages that the foreign ministry developed.” CONTINUED


If you'll find an adult to read these 2 of countless sources exposing Israel's extensive, organized & State funded & scripted Propaganda network, you'll learn that Hasbarats are everywhere regurgitating the same, tiresome & transparent:     ".... messages that the foreign ministry developed.” 

They also train brainless Zionist Trolls to whine "Lies and Propaganda" a lot without being able to cite one example of a "Lie" or "Propaganda"

So, you claim I'm spreading " lies and propaganda, " but can't support your claim with an example.

Maybe your Hasbara Handbook tells you what to do when caught in a "Hasbarat Trap"

Try again, "Ratty"


----------



## Grau (Aug 15, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
Hello "Challenger"
Boy, our little Hasbarats certainly do squeal when stuck with the facts:

"No such thing as paid Hasbara Propagandists"

OOOOOPS:

Paid, Paid, Paid.......



"Twitterers Paid To Spread Israeli Propaganda"
Twitterers Paid To Spread Israeli Propaganda

"Internet users paid to spread Israeli propaganda"
MPACUK Empowerment through political participation Page Not Found MPACUK Empowerment through political participation

"Internet surfers paid to spread Israeli propaganda"
Redress Information Analysis Exposing injustice disinformation and bigotry


“Israel pays propagandists to write comments on the internet”

“Israel wants to pay students to post pro-Israel messages on Facebook and Twitter”
Israel wants to pay students to post pro-Israel messages on Facebook and Twitter
EXCERPT ISRAEL WANTS TO pay university students to post pro-Israel messages on social media networks, and officials say they won’t need to identify themselves as government-linked.
The Israeli prime minister’s office said in a statement yesterday that students will receive scholarships to engage international audiences online to combat anti-Semitism and calls to boycott Israel.
It said students’ messages would parallel statements by government spokespeople."CONTINUED


Now, where are the links to "Paid Islamo-nazi Propagandists?

An even better question is where are the SMART Hasbarats?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2015)

Grau said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 hardly an unbiased source as the indy is know to have a pro Palestinian bias

 Your second is a conspiracy theorist so again hardly unbiased

 Want to try againonly this time do the research on your links to see where their bias lies.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 15, 2015)

Grau said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...







 Is that the best you have islamonazi sources for propaganda and lies.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



For now, maybe, given that most of the US congress is bought and paid for. Laugh while you can, in the words of the song, "the times they are a changing". 






The rest of the world however...


----------



## Hollie (Aug 17, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


The "state of Palestine"?

Shirley, you're in a state of denial.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 17, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



"Data based on PLO". 

Achmed jerks off again.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 17, 2015)

Grau said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



 Grau you Islamic asshole, do you have anything but Nazi propaganda from IslamoNazi sites?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So these countries don´t recognize Palestine?


----------



## Roudy (Aug 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



They recognize a myth, as they recognize an imaginary god, like Zues. 

It gets more complicated when you start asking the what, when, and where of Palestine.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You don´t realize that your arguments would apply also for your own and every country.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



United states isn't a myth, neither is Israel. Palestinians are an invented people created by Muslim Arabs in the mid 20th century, for the sole purpose of eliminating and then replacing the already established Jewish state.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> Palestinians are an invented people created by Muslim Arabs in the mid 20th century, for the sole purpose of eliminating and then replacing the already established Jewish state.



Israelis are an invented people created by Jewish European irridentists in the late 19th century, for the sole purpose of eliminating and then replacing the people of Palestine.-- There, fixed it for ya.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


How did other countries came into existence? Did they fall from the sky?
The area we are talking about was previously occupied by European powers.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 18, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You didn't fix anything Achmed. Israel and the U.S. Exist, Palestinians never did and never will. They are an invention after Arab Muslims failed to destroy the Jewish state in 1948. 

True story.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 They evolved over time and city states made treaties with other city states until they became nations. Some were granted by empires as in the case or Iraq, Syria, Jordan, Saudi and Israel. They are matters of international law and are sacrosanct


----------



## Roudy (Aug 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Exactly. It was British territory after WWI and before that it was Ottoman territory for 700 years. The Ottomans never recognized a Palestinian people, culture, or nation when they invaded and conquered the region. The British started calling it Palestine in 1900's. Palestine is actually a name the Arab Muslim stole from the Europeans.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


And who invented Israel in 1948 according to your argumentation?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 The Jews when they complied with International law and declared the Jewish national home.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


And the Palestinians do not comply with international law?


----------



## fanger (Aug 18, 2015)

On November 29, 1947, the United Nations General Assembly adopted Resolution 181 (also known as thePartition Resolution) that would divide Great Britain’s former Palestinian mandate into Jewish and Arab states in May 1948. Under the resolution, the area of religious significance surrounding Jerusalem would remain under international control administered by the United Nations. The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East.

The United Nations resolution sparked conflict between Jewish and Arab groups within Palestine. Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of Palestinian Arabs attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army composed of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces. The Jewish forces were composed of the Haganah, the underground militia of the Jewish community in Palestine, and two small irregular groups, the Irgun, and LEHI. The goal of the Arabs was initially to block the Partition Resolution and to prevent the establishment of the Jewish state. The Jews, on the other hand, hoped to gain control over the territory allotted to them under the Partition Plan.

After Israel declared its independence on May 14, 1948, the fighting intensified with other Arab forces joining the Palestinian Arabs in attacking territory in the former Palestinian mandate. On the eve of May 14, the Arabs launched an air attack on Tel Aviv, which the Israelis resisted. This action was followed by the invasion of the former Palestinian mandate by Arab armies from Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and Egypt. Saudi Arabia sent a formation that fought under the Egyptian command. British trained forces from Transjordan eventually intervened in the conflict, but only in areas that had been designated as part of the Arab state under the United Nations Partition Plan and the corpus separatum of Jerusalem. After tense early fighting, Israeli forces, now under joint command, were able to gain the offensive.

Though the United Nations brokered two cease-fires during the conflict, fighting continued into 1949. Israel and the Arab states did not reach any formal armistice agreements until February. Under separate agreements between Israel and the neighboring states of Egypt, Lebanon, Transjordan, and Syria, these bordering nations agreed to formal armistice lines. Israel gained some territory formerly granted to Palestinian Arabs under the United Nations resolution in 1947. Egypt and Jordan retained control over the Gaza Strip and the West Bank respectively. These armistice lines held until 1967. The United States did not become directly involved with the armistice negotiations, but hoped that instability in the Middle East would not interfere with the international balance of power between the Soviet Union and the United States.
The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 - 1945 1952 - Milestones - Office of the Historian


----------



## Roudy (Aug 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Israel isn't invented. It is an established state, just like the U.S. And the rest of the international community.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 18, 2015)

fanger said:


> On November 29, 1947, the United Nations General Assembly adopted Resolution 181 (also known as thePartition Resolution) that would divide Great Britain’s former Palestinian mandate into Jewish and Arab states in May 1948. Under the resolution, the area of religious significance surrounding Jerusalem would remain under international control administered by the United Nations. The Palestinian Arabs refused to recognize this arrangement, which they regarded as favorable to the Jews and unfair to the Arab population that would remain in Jewish territory under the partition. The United States sought a middle way by supporting the United Nations resolution, but also encouraging negotiations between Arabs and Jews in the Middle East.
> 
> The United Nations resolution sparked conflict between Jewish and Arab groups within Palestine. Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of Palestinian Arabs attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army composed of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces. The Jewish forces were composed of the Haganah, the underground militia of the Jewish community in Palestine, and two small irregular groups, the Irgun, and LEHI. The goal of the Arabs was initially to block the Partition Resolution and to prevent the establishment of the Jewish state. The Jews, on the other hand, hoped to gain control over the territory allotted to them under the Partition Plan.
> 
> ...



So the Arabs attacked Israel since 1948 with no success.  Non of the attacks were to create this mythical Palestinian state. Proof of that is when Jordan and Egypt controlled the West Bank and Gaza for 20 years from 48 to 67, they never offered to create this mythical Palestinian state. Nor did the mythical Palestians ask them for one.

Very Interesting.

Sucks to be the loser.

Now go fanger yourself.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The Palestinians do not have the components that are required to establish a state. Just like ISIS doesn't have the components to establish a state in Iraq and Syria, neither can Hamas do that in Gaza. You can't have a terrorist group acquire territory and then call itself a state.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Why do you reduce the Palestinian people to Hamas?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Why do you reduce the Palestinian people to Hamas?


You're right...

Fatah in the West Bank.

Hamas in Gaza.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ...The Palestinians do not have the components that are required to establish a state...


Hell, they don't have the *land* anymore, to establish a state, either. Perhaps they should dust-off their Jordanian Citizenship papers.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you reduce the Palestinian people to Hamas?
> ...



The left and right wing of Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The Palestinians have reduced themselves to Hamas.  Especially now that Fatah has formed a coalition with them.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



All modern states are invented. The modern "nation state" was invented in the late 18th century and only became prevalent after 1815. The UK didn't exist before 1801, the USA before 1783, the Federal republic of Germany before 1949, the list goes on. Even the Jewish Zionists weren't sure what to call Palestine, they were going to call it Judea, but eventually changed their minds and called the place Israel.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> You can't have a terrorist group acquire territory and then call itself a state.



The Zionists did.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Hamas would not be that popular if the Palestinians would have their own sovereign state.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Because that is who they are after electing them to power.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 Nope the Jews did with the full blessing of INTERNATIONAL LAW


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 It is hamas that is stopping them from taking the last few steps towards sovereignty. Israel has no control over that small step to sovereignty. But to achieve this would mean the Palestinians having to negotiate peace terms and mutual borders with its neighbours.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You know it is Israel that does not allow a Palestine state.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> ...Hamas would not be that popular if the Palestinians would have their own sovereign state.


Which guarantees their popularity for generations to come, as the so-called 'Palestinians' scatter to the Four Winds in utter defeat.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> ...You know it is Israel that does not allow a Palestine state.


Smart folks, those Israelis. They know that if they allow such a thing, Israeli borders and lives aren't worth a plug nickel. Never gonna happen.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 No I don't and you don't either or you would have produced the evidence of Israel refuing to allow the Palestinians to declare a state.       OOOOOOPS they already did in 1988 didnt they


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ...You know it is Israel that does not allow a Palestine state.
> ...


Israel is maintaining the atmosphere of threats. Hamas is their best argument against a Palestinian state and they will not quit nurturing this argument. Israel even fostered the take over of Islamism of Gaza and the creation of Hamas.

How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Smart folks, those Israelis.

Whatever it takes to win it all.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


And when you are in the way and an Israeli AGM is heading towards your grimace, your last words crawling out of it must be:
"Wait, if I do a suicide I could boast of my contribution to the Zionist takeover, if there is a hereafter!"


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The so-called 'Palestinians' are losers. It's been over for 67 years. They just don't have the brains to realize it. Time for them to pack-up and leave. No point in hanging around.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


They don´t have an Uncle Sam who is paying for them.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Blah blah blah. Palestine is not an established state, never was, and never will be.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Actually had the Zionists lost the civil war before, or any of the ensuing wars after Israel became a state, then Palestine would have become yet another Arab Muslim terrorist shithole state that we see today.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Let's not forget that Israel left Gaza and the Palestinians "voted" for Hamas (not Fatah) as the leadership of both the West Bank and Gaza.   But let's not reduce the Palestinians to Hamas, you say. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Israel doesn't want a terrorist organization forming a state right next to it. Gee what a surprise.  How about ISIS creating a state right where Mexico is. Nothing wrong with that, is there.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Had the Zionists lost the civil war, Palestine would have become a bi-national state with equal rights for all it's citizens more or less on the western democratic model (as proposed by the AHC at the time). This however, would have made the idea of a state for Jewish people only, a pipe dream.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Most of the world disagrees with you.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So by your logic all Israelis should be reduced to Likud, then?


----------



## Challenger (Aug 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



If that's what the Mexican people want, why not? It's their country. That said, ISIS has nothing to do with the Palestinians, no matter how many times you try to conflate the two.


----------



## Challenger (Aug 19, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



It's called courage and dignity, a rare commodity amongst Zionists.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


You should understand that such islamo-nonsense fools no one. 

Islamism has never taught equality or equal rights as it relates to Moslems and non-Moslems. Islamic fascism clearly demarcates between those two entities. At no time in islamist history have Moslems equated non-Moslems as equals or deserving of rights that Islamics view an entitlement to. In fact, you should understand the dhimmi status as it applies to Islam's history of denigration aimed at the hated infidel.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Courage and dignity are not rare commodities among Israelis. 

Those attribilutes are rare among islamics and their Pom Pom flailing cheerleaders. Courage and dignity are not defined by the Hamas Charter, or by slogans such as_ we love death more than you love life™. _Courage and dignity are not defined by welfare fraud, Islamic fascism or islamo summer camps modeled after the Hitler Youth_.
_
The antithesis of courage and dignity is islamo-fascist ideology and the groups you define as heroes. Your islamo-heroes are actually more adept at mass murdering their co-religionists than gaining "freedom" from anyone or anything. In fact, these groups are only adept at installing theocratic totalitarianism that is simply a stain on humanity. It's quite the denigration to mankind that islamo-fascism does nothing more than enslave and oppress.
_
_


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








And now you islamonazi propagandist twist the truth to incite more Jew hatred  and violence. I bet you are really proud of yourself now as you are carrying on the work of the third riech


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







More fantasy world that is based on your brainwashing and indoctrination. Israel is far too small to even launch an attack and invasion on Wales


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 No they have an Ayotolla instead, and he lives in Iran and is building them a nuclear weapon with the help of Obama.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> ...It's called courage and dignity, a rare commodity amongst Zionists.


It's called Stupidity and Cowardice, for trusting their Muslim-Arab neighbors to do their fighting *FOR* them, Laziness for sitting-around refugee camps and towns for 67 years without making a single iota of substantive progress, and Neanderthalism, for not having the intellectual capacity to know when it's time to move on, and to build new lives, elsewhere, for themselves and their families. These idiots keep pissing into the wind, then moan about getting wet pants-cuffs. Fools. Nature has *DE*-selected them.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








Right up until the last Jew was murdered according to Islamic tradition and the commands in the koran. Then it would have been the turn of the few remaining Christians before the arab muslims embarked on world conquest all over again.   Israel is the new GATES OF VIENNA where the muslims lost all they had gained in Europe.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Then why are you islamomorons claiming that the Jews wont allow them to have a state ?

 And yet another egg on your face as you contradict yourself and all the other members of team palestine


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 And all the Marxists in the UK should be arrested and charged with child rape seeing as they voted for a Marxist government who enabled the practise in return for a few votes. I see you are pushing for a pro terrorist as the next leader of the Marxist Labour party...............


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 And the koran calls you a LIAR as it says that they are all muslims following the example of the perfect muslim.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Achmed, you really need to try to keep up here.  The Zionists won the civil war and created a free democratic Jewish state with equal rights for all, including the two million Arab Muslim citizens currently living in Israel as Israelis who prefer to live there over any of the neighboring Arab Muslim cesspools of violence and intolerance.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



If Mexico is taken over by ISIS, then the U.S. can and should do what it needs to, to defend itself and its citizens from the Islamic animals.  Hamas and ISIS are exactly the same Muslim brotherhood terrorist ideology and classified as such by the U.S. State dept.  the only difference is they control different territory. Sorry to bust your bubble Achmed.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 19, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Hah!  The last thing the Palestinians have is courage. They are noted and documented as a bunch of depraved cowards who hide behind their own women and children while targeting Israeli civilians. 

Israelis on the other hand have fought and won many battles being totally outnumbered and outgunned surrounded by an ocean of 500 million neighboring Arab Muslim savages. 

True story.


----------

